# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Отзывы о врачах в Калуге

## Домик в деревне

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, отзывами о калужских врачах, с которыми вы имели дело. Желательно Имя Фамилию, насколько адекватен, приветлив, профессионален вам показался.
Спасибо!

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Олесь, ты имеешь ввиду детских врачей или вообще всех?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вообще всех. Если будет очень много отзывов, мы потом разделим. Пока все в один пост.
Т.е. я хотела бы что-то типа:
Иванов Иван Патрикеевич, хороший детский врач, лоялен к прививкам, поддерживает гв, к детям относится как к родным, мой сын его не боится и на прием ходит с удовольствием. Очень рекомендую.
или
Петрова Марьиванна, гинеколог так себе, а человек вообще не очень, рекомендовала для сохранения формы груди не кормить грудью ребенка, ужас-ужасный, никогда к ней больше не пойду. И вам не советую.

Причем обязательно, если знаете № больницы и поликлиники, а также ФИО.

----------


## nezabudka

ЖК №1 Казарян Любовь Анатольевна. Хорошая тетя, за долгое ГВ, достаточно современная, особо не напрягает, но с характером. И еще лекарства любит выписывать. Ну как и все
ЖК №1 Теселкина Людмила Феодосьевна. Не понравилась. Втюхивала какие-то добавки, чтоб я поправилась, тк худела сильно в токсикозный период. Резкая, может прикрикнуть на пустом месте. Ну и взгляды староваты.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Гинеколог-эндокринолог Гудкова в жк при железнодорожной больнице. Всё расскажет и объяснит, очень внимательная и всегда добродушная. Я слышала о ней только хорошие отзывы и причём не раз.

----------


## Stace

Миронов Сергей Валерьянович - детский хирург-ортопед. Работает в Анненках в детской хирургии-ортопедии и можно застать иногда в "Элите". Замечательный дядька как человек и как врач. У нас был диагноз ДТБС, который нам Репка ставил и по клиническим признакам и по снимку. После курса лечения и всех манипуляций и ограничений, я решила еще одному специалисту показаться - и попали к нему. Очень понравился.

----------


## kazangi

Никулина Галина Ивановна - гинеколог, заведующая ЖК№4. Открыта всему новому, прислушивается к пациенту. Таблеток  не назначает без весомых оснований, и тянет до последнего с назначением. Очень приятная как человек. НО! о гв - знания смешанные, рекомендует сцеживаться.
Кондратьева Елена Афанасьевна - спец. по патологиям шейки матки ЖК №4 - золото, а не врач!

----------


## Амина

Миронов +1, классный дядька) Мы в "Элиту" к нему ходим...

----------


## ku_mama

а кто-нибудь был у  гинеколога Топорковой в ЖК№4 ?
хотелось бы найти адекватного врача для ведения беременности.

----------


## kiara

По поводу Гудковой Елены Александровны - принимает еще платно в кабинете на Суворова 156а, всегда с утра по четным дням. Врач грамотный, деликатный, вежливый и позитивный...но зашоренная абсолютно! Любит лечить до ужаса))) если у вас проблема - обязательно поможет, не успокоится, пока не будет все хорошо!!!! Но если вы здоровы....будет искать, что лечить)))
Я наблюдалась у неё со второй беременностью...Ко всему "естественному" неадекватна) гимнастика - ни-ни, бассейн - рассадник зла, а если вдруХ помышляете дома родить - сразу на дверь укажет и начнет рассказывать "за жизнь" - вот мы ездили по этим ДР - там тааакое видели...А лет то всего ничего))), но поучать любит) Планы выполнять - УЗИ тащи в срок, анализы чтоб все по полной...отбиваешься от неё, как на войне)
В третий раз не пойду на учет к ней) 
Болибок Наталья Георгиевна - неонатолог, ведет частный прием, работает в Обл.роддоме. Спокойно относится к домашним родам, приезжает посмотреть домашних младенцев (если зовут))), полностью за ГВ и понимает в этом деле, к прививкам относится с пониманием и терпимостью - вернее к их отсутствию) Лечение назначает с самого простого, принимает долго, обстоятельно, с детьми очень мила и приветлива, сплошной позитив. Как говорит сама - понимает больше, чем ребенок меньше. Только не дешево)

----------


## kiara

Теплов Евгений Викторович - эндокринолог, молодой, очень позитивный, внимательный,деликатный и вежливый, умный и грамотный врач. Открыт всему новому, ищет альтернативы, если пациент их хочет. Хорошо разбирается в фармакологии, назначает современное лечение. Пользуется уважением у старшего поколения врачей, когда я говорила, что наблюдаюсь у него - другие врачи сразу снимали все вопросы! Принимал в "Элите", в данный момент не знаю.

----------


## alex123

Подскажите,пожалуйста! 
Живем на переферии области. Дочь уже три года наблюдается у эндокринолога. Но улучшений никаких нет - наоборот. Подскажите толкового специалиста-эндокринолога и еще пульмонолога, к которым можно было бы обратиться!!! 
Советовали Теплова Е.В. Кто-нибудь может высказаться о нем.
Мы в полной растерянности. Рады и заплатить. Да кому, не знаем. Главное,что бы результат был.

----------


## Домик в деревне

alex123, а вот выше как раз про Теплова был отзыв.

----------


## alex123

Спасибо, нашла! Осталось теперь найти, где он принимает. Но если он в городе, да с таким резюме, думаю найдем.

----------


## MARY

Есть интересный человек.
Кочетков Владимир Львович.
Педиатр по первому образованию. Стаж работы в этом качестве - пять лет. В настояшее время работает на скорой.
Он владеет иглорефлексотерапией. И практикует воздействие на грудного ребенка через маму. То есть буквально это выглядит так: ребенок плохо себя чувствует, иголки ставятся маме - детка чувствует себя значительно лучше. Методику опробовал на своей жене и дочке) 
Наверное, он возьмется не за любой случай, но если возьмется, то, думаю, результат будет.
Если интересно - пишите в личку, дам телефон.

----------


## Polixenia

Войтенков Александр Федорович, хирург-ортопед, принимает в Аненках. Профессионал своего дела, отлично общается с мелкими детьми, а также их мамами :Smile:

----------


## Ёжик

Люди, а грамотного, ну или хотя бы просто нормального терапевта посоветуйте, а? И вообще куды бечь можно в воскресенье?))) Осложнение у меня похоже. Надо врачу показаться. На дом вызвать кого-нибудь откуда-нибудь платно?
И какие-нибудь отзывы, хоть какая-нибудь информация по поводу нашей новой платной скорой есть?
Помогите.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Порекомендуйте, пожалуйста, к кому обратиться по поводу уплотнения в груди. Чтобы узи сделали там же. Платно-неплатно - не важно.

----------


## kiara

Олесь, в Элите есть и маммолог (кандидат наук - о как) и куча разных гинекологов, включая гену-УЗИста http://elita.kalugacity.ru/vrachi.html
Про маммолога ниче не знаю, а вот гены - из 4й консультации, а там всех хвалят девчонки. Попробуй узнай, просто идти в обл.больницу-это потерять не день, а сутки наверно-очередюги жесть!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я вчера с дочкой ездила в обл.больницу. Т.к. с ребенкой, то приняли аж без очереди. Но врач так интересно сказала. Может быть, мастит был или будет. Уплотнение не существенное. Узи назначать врач не стала.
Я чисто на будущее, если опять температура поднимется, то куда бежать.
Понял про Элиту и 4ю консультацию! Спасибо!

----------


## Ёжик

Фениксов Михаил Юрьевич - детский хирург, судя по всему, очень грамотный специалист, любит детей, внимателен  и терпим к мнительным мамашам))) специализируется на грудничках, работал на аварии в Чернобыле, за что был награжден. Хирургическое отд-е в Аненках, теоретически его можно выловить в Элите и КСМ (нам не удалось).
Замыслов Михаил (отчество не помню) - зав. хирургическим отд-м. Сама не общалась, но отзывы хорошие. Знаю только, что он ученик Фениксова.
Садов Сергей Владимирович - ЛОР, сейчас в Аненнках и КСМ, спасает и меня и сына)))) Спокойный, грамотный, думающий доктор.
Илюхин - зав. ЛОР отделением в детской городской больнице, в представлении не нуждается, наверно)))
Болотова - детский гастроэнтеролог, вроде как лучший в городе. Слышала очень хвалебные отзывы, сама дикого восторга не испытываю.
И еще. Не помню имени-отчества. Но мне понравился педиатр в Центре Спид. Сняла нам проблему, с которой мы долго мучались.
Кахно - лучший детский невролог в городе. (?)

----------


## Ёжик

Еще узисты из областной больницы - Михайлов и Терещенко (зав. отделением)

----------


## yakudza

Ёжик, а Болотова где принимает? Вы у нее были?

----------


## Ёжик

Были. Раньше она платно на Виловнова принимала, сейчас не знаю, принимает ли. Мы к ней платно ходили в частную клинику на Жукова.



> Болибок Наталья Георгиевна - неонатолог, ведет частный прием, работает в Обл.роддоме. Спокойно относится к домашним родам, приезжает посмотреть домашних младенцев (если зовут))), полностью за ГВ и понимает в этом деле, к прививкам относится с пониманием и терпимостью - вернее к их отсутствию) Лечение назначает с самого простого, принимает долго, обстоятельно, с детьми очень мила и приветлива, сплошной позитив. Как говорит сама - понимает больше, чем ребенок меньше. Только не дешево)


А где она сейчас платно принимает?

----------


## kiara

Ой, нееее - она на Кирова, 30А (тел для записи 599-277). Там их частный кабинет с мужем.

----------


## Ёжик

Спасибо большое.

----------


## Ёжик

> Ой, нееее - она на Кирова, 30А (тел для записи 599-277). Там их частный кабинет с мужем.


 А вы не в курсе, сколько у нее прием стоит? Действительно, больше 1000 р?

----------


## Веснушка

2,5 года назад был меньше тыщи точно, рублей 600 вроде бы. Вконтакте есть страничка Болибока со всеми телефонами вроде бы..

----------


## kiara

Я была у неё где-то года 2 назад, прием 700р, на дом 1200 или 1500, не помню точно.
Позвоните -они скажут)

----------


## yakudza

Мои девочки болеют бронхитом. Как позже выяснилось – у Риты вообще обструктивный бр-т. Наша педиатр назначила лечение по принципу «чем сильнее шандарахнуть – тем лучше», даже малышке (((
Я ее диагноз и назначения решила перепроверить в «Клинике семейной медицины» (чего, дура, сразу в Анненки не догадалась поехать). Там странная очень дохтур. Тормоз жуткий, плюс не хотела объяснить мне, что происходит в организме ребенка. Я, правда, настояла, добилась.
А на третий день меня направили-таки в Анненки на рентген – исключить всякие страшные варианты, ну и к пульмонологу. Вот она мне очень понравилась – Костюченко Наталья Олеговна – и посмотрела и послушала и к разным специалистам направила. В Анненках удобно – все специалисты в наличии и свободном доступе))
Так что лечимся.
Теперь ежели чего - сразу туда поедем, во Льва только насморк лечить можно…

----------


## Веснушка

Выздоравливайте!!! я помню свое состояние, когда Гоша в 6 мес у меня бронхопневмонией заболел...это жутко было... поправляйтесь!

----------


## yakudza

Спасибо, Веснушк!

----------


## nezabudka

А в КСМ которая "тормоз страшный" случаем не Замараева?

----------


## yakudza

Ну да, кажется так.

----------


## Ol_Gu

А кто-нибудь знает хорошего врача-гомеопата? Мы лечились у Волковой (она принимает возле 3-ей больницы). Результатом довольна, но мне не вполне понятна ее ценовая политика, хочу обратиться еще к кому-нибудь.

----------


## kiara

В Калуге о толковых гомеопатах и не слышала...
В МСК знаю, но там  ценовая политика куда выше...

----------


## kiara

Кстати, все хочу написать, да забываю
В "Антониус Медвизион" (наша платная скорая) есть услуга "домашний врач" и "семейный врач", можно заключить договор и/или купить полис, ценовые категории не знаю, тел: 124, 595-333.
*личных отзывов дать не могу, ибо не обращались-не надо) Чего и всем желаю!

----------


## Ёжик

kiara, я обращалась и отзыв где-то здесь давала, если что)

----------


## Ol_Gu

Девченки, помогите советом! По всей видимости, у моего ребенка плохие зубы. ей сейчас 13 мес, 5 зубов. три верхних зуба не ровные, и на них как будто налет, а может, это эмаль слезла, не знаю... мы на учете нигде не состоим. посоветуйте, кому можно дитенка показать, чтобы мне грамотно объяснили что у нее во рту происходит?

----------


## kiara

Возможно, это проявление слабости эмали, она не слезла, она изначально была слабая, это еще внутриутробно проблема возникает((Эмаль слишком мягкая. И да-образуется налет все время, у моего Ку где-то в 1,5 года на одном верхнем резце тоже налет был-ничего путного не посоветовали((((
В итоге, я сама заказала ему Тус-Мус пасту с Украины, ибо РОКС минерализующий гель более агрессивная штука. Мазали курсами, уже 1 тюбик полностью, но увы, зубик повреждается все равно, меловое пятно (желтое такое пятно) прогрессирует. Хотя и не разрастается по другим зубкам, что слава Богу.
Если у вас это оно - то это некариозное изменение в зубной эмали, однако может приводить и к развитию кариеса в дальнейшем, самый плохой сценарий, зубки (особенно резцы) крошатся до таких "пеньков" прям((( Главное-удержать зубки до смены молочных.
А съездить, пожалуй можно в "Смайлик".

----------


## Веснушка

сходите в Смайлик. но там утешающего ничего не скажут, разве что "коренные могут быть и хорошими". Можно мазать тус мус гелем (он кстати в смайлике бывает, но может конечно дороже чем Киара заказывала).
у нас такие зубы - два уже до пенька (а нам всего 3)((((((( и чистим, и мажем, толку нет. это действительно, наверное еще внутриутробно сформировалось... сейчас очень у многих такая проблема.

----------


## Ol_Gu

Девчонки, спасибо! Поеду в смайлик.

----------


## kazangi

и у нас такая проблема, но после курса тусмуса (в смайлике покупали) ттт, остановился процесс. Зубы порченные, но не темнеют и дальше не распространяется.

----------


## Ёжик

А мы уже из одного такого зубика-пенька нерв удалили(( тоже в Смайлике.

----------


## Ol_Gu

А про детскую областную отзывы есть? Или туда лучше не показываться? А то в смайлике цены кусаются)))

----------


## kazangi

в областной только серебрят или пломбы ставят, толком ничего не рассказывают, но бесплатно))

----------


## Мария

> Миронов Сергей Валерьянович - детский хирург-ортопед. Работает в Анненках в детской хирургии-ортопедии и можно застать иногда в "Элите". Замечательный дядька как человек и как врач. У нас был диагноз ДТБС, который нам Репка ставил и по клиническим признакам и по снимку. После курса лечения и всех манипуляций и ограничений, я решила еще одному специалисту показаться - и попали к нему. Очень понравился.


Скажите пожалуйста , а он вам что снял этот диагноз?Или лечение какое то назначил особое? У меня просто ребенку тоже ставят этот диагноз и все бы ничего если бы не возраст - нам уже 10 мес , а до этого никто ничего не говорил , вот и хочется к нормальному доктору попасть...

----------


## ЕЛЕНА

Девочки подскажите отзыв о враче Бурак А.Т врач делает лапероскопии и гистероскопии, хороший специалист???мне нужно сделать гистеру незнаю к кому обратиться ,выбираю между этим врачом и клиникой Астро тоже находиться в Калуге .

----------


## Амина

Я оперировалась у него еще в 99г) Все отличненько сделал. Мне его рекомендовали в онкоцентре тогда... И вапще прикольный дядька, поднимал настроение в постоперационный период здорово))

----------


## олег

В железнодорожную лучше с ребёнком не ходить,и вообще туда не ходить.

----------


## polya

Тус-Мус гель - это что? можно ссылку? и сколько стоит он в Смайлике?

----------


## polya

Вот многие пишут - принимает в Аненках. А как вы к ним попадаете? у них есть платное отделение или только через направление?
Со старшим помню в 2008 году пытались к гематологу попасть платно, так мне в регестратуре сказали, что у них "эта лавочка прикрыта". Что-то изменилось с тех пор?

----------


## kiara

> Тус-Мус гель - это что? можно ссылку? и сколько стоит он в Смайлике?


Tooth Mousse - Тус Мусс - это водорастворимый крем, содержащий Recaldent™* СРР-АСР (Казеин Фосфопептид - Аморфный Кальций Фосфат). В среде полости рта СРР-АСР прочно связывается с био пленкой, зубным налетом, бактериями, гидроксиапатитом и мягкими тканями, доставляя био -доступный кальций и фосфор.
Вот о нем http://dentashop.ru/magazin.html?pag...roduct_id=1163
Про Смайлик не знаю, вроде около 1500р.

----------


## kazangi

мы в Смайлике  маленький тюбик за 900р. покупали

----------


## mamaRita

Людиии! У меня волосы дыбом от рассказов о проблемах с зубками у таких малышей!!! Да, в тяжелые времена живем (я про экологию и качество воды и продуктов)... А у нас все классически: из-за неуемной любви к сладостям ("спасибо" бабушке) к 4 годам в нескольких зубах образовался кариес...(( Подскажите телефон-адрес Смайлика, плз!!!

----------


## polya

Смайлик - 56-78-78

----------


## yakudza

Скажите, а в Калуге есть остеопат?
... или, Домик, к твоему проситься буду(((

----------


## kazangi

есть Азаренков в Анненках

----------


## Домик в деревне

в Москве я, конечно, дам тебе контакты. Я была у двух. Одного из могу порекомендовать, как очень классного.

----------


## елена

ужас моей семьи : доктор Кузнецов (лор в городской больнице). Были у него на платном приеме в городской поликлинике, хам редкостный. Напугал полуторолетнего ребенка так, что он потом полгода по ул.Вилонова гулять боялся (не шучу), а к поликлинике мы вообще подойти не решались. Спасибо есть на свете Борис Павлович Илюхин. Если у кого больные носы и уши - это к нему.

----------


## yakudza

> есть Азаренков в Анненках


а есть отзывы какие-нибудь? кто-то был у него?

----------


## yakudza

> есть Азаренков в Анненках


а есть отзывы какие-нибудь? кто-то был у него?

----------


## kazangi

МаАрЛея была, в восторге.

----------


## Веснушка

а как к нему попасть? он прям в анненках принимает? и позиционируется прям как остеопат?

----------


## kazangi

http://www.osteopathy.ru/index.php?o...=article&id=62

----------


## МаАрЛея

Я была у Азаренкова Михаила Дмитриевича! В восторге это мало сказано))) Я после него сама шнурки на кроссовках завязала  и домой поскакала, а туда сестра с мужем под руки привели.  Принимает в отделении  реабилитации, отдельный корпус в лесочке, за роддомом в Анненках. Можно позвонить и спросить на месте ли он и подъехать. Он не рвач и за деньгами не гонится. Может и отказаться (вроде как занят).Меня принял только когда уже совсем заклинило. Сестра слезно просила его принять. дитей принимает всех)))

----------


## mamaRita

слушайте, это тема! Но только вот почему же он не принимает?.. Я так давно тоже хочу к остеопату!.. Все сложнейшие схемы связанные с Москвой выдумываю... Как же к нему попасть, если не скрутило? :Smile: ))

----------


## Домик в деревне

а сколько прием стоит? я бы детей показала. МаАрЛея, скажи! хоть бы и в личку или тут.

----------


## Амина

И я бы детей показала...

----------


## МаАрЛея

он принимает, но о приеме договаривается при встрече., так сказать при личном контакте. можно позвонить в отделение если на месте подъехать и договориться. Я имела в виду, что он не всегда при первой встрече принимает( если нет острой необходимости). А так он очень приятный человек, уютный такой, детей любит.))

----------


## mamaRita

народ, кто с ним законтачит, делитесь, плз! :Smile:

----------


## Hava

Пожалуйста дайте контакты проверенного остеопата и цену конечно, очень нужно детей показать. И пожалуйста поделитесь кто с какими проблемами  обращался и насколько помогло. Столько хорошего о них начиталась, но и шарлатанов много и удовольствие не дешевое.
Нравится ЛОР Илюхин, на С-Щедрина принимает.
Невролог Кохно, мы ходим к ней наНикитина, 76, тоже хорошая.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Немного веселит формулировка про "проверенного остеопата", потому что тут в теме обсуждалось, что известен только один и к нему мало кто пока ходил. Остеопатия пока не очень распространенное явление в Калуге. Возможно, проще в Москве найти и съездить, это если нужен только один прием, конечно.

----------


## Веснушка

девочки, а кто нибудь может порекомендовать хорошего невропатолога для взрослых? очень надо.

----------


## polya

Веснушка
невропатолог и невролог чем-то отличаются? если нет, то хвалят Мартыновского. Раньше он в 4 больнице принимал, сейчас в Элите принимает.

----------


## Веснушка

спасибо! кто еще знает кого?

----------


## Hava

> Немного веселит формулировка про "проверенного остеопата",


такая формулировка просто объясняется тем, что один из форумчан был в Москве у остеопата, ему помогло и обещал дать контакты.  Жду)

----------


## polya

Где можно сделать ребенку ренген шейного отдела? (1,4 года)

И кого из ортопедов можете посоветовать?

----------


## Polixenia

где рентген сделать, не знаю. А ортопеда посоветую6 Войтенков Александр Федорович, принимает в Аненках. Очень классный дядька!

----------


## polya

А к нему платно можно попасть? через регестратуру детского отделения записываться или как?

----------


## polya

Были у Миронова в Элите - понравился.

Вопрос: как поняла, лучший невролог в Калуге Кахно? и принимает она на Никитина? но туда же только по прописке (или нет)? подскажите, пжл, очень-очень надо!!!

----------


## Polixenia

> А к нему платно можно попасть? через регестратуру детского отделения записываться или как?


раньше платно без проблем было попасть. Но с 1-го января этого года вступил в силу новый закон о здравоохранении, согласно которому государственное медучреждение не может оказывать платных услуг. Собственно, по этой причине пока не работает платное отделение в поликлинике на Вилонова. Но лучше, наверное, позвонить в Аненки и узнать, какие у них теперь правила.

----------


## Polixenia

> Вопрос: как поняла, лучший невролог в Калуге Кахно? и принимает она на Никитина? но туда же только по прописке (или нет)? подскажите, пжл, очень-очень надо!!!


я слышала разные отзывы о Кахно: и хорошие, и не очень. На Никитина сами не были, но знакомая ходила туда с маленькой дочкой. Приписаны они к другой поликлинике, но на Никитина приняли без вопросов. Единственное - прием был по живой очереди, им пришлось очень долго стоять.

----------


## Ёжик

Только что записалась к Кахно на 5! марта) Понамекали слегка, что, мол, шли бы вы к своим неврологам по прописки, я им про закон понамекала. Короче, записались)

----------


## mamaRita

Кахно - супер! Были почти у всех невропатологов в городе (их вроде как 4), грамотнее и разумнее ее нет у нас. Ну честно сказать остальные 2 у кого были просто выбесили непрофессионализмом. Записаться можно, главное дать им понять, что ОЧЕНЬ надо :Smile:

----------


## котенок

> Записаться можно, главное дать им понять, что ОЧЕНЬ надо


 у меня так не получилось, так и не удалось записаться к ней. А заключение нужно было именно от нее и пораньше. Пришла примерно к концу приема и она нас принела, когда прошли все по записи

----------


## Евгения Мельникова

Миронов Сергей Валерьянович - детский хирург-ортопед. Работает в Анненках в детской хирургии. Травматолого-ортопедическое отделение. Просто классный врач, всегда с улыбкой, общительный, дядька с юмором. Мне понравился!!!

----------


## polya

> раньше платно без проблем было попасть. Но с 1-го января этого года вступил в силу новый закон о здравоохранении, согласно которому государственное медучреждение не может оказывать платных услуг. Собственно, по этой причине пока не работает платное отделение в поликлинике на Вилонова. Но лучше, наверное, позвонить в Аненки и узнать, какие у них теперь правила.


А что на Вилонова платное отделение прикрыли???

----------


## polya

Блин, к Кахно только на март, а к концу приема - нет гарантии, что попадем...((( А нам срочно-срочно надо...

Кто может подсказать, где можно сделать УЗДГ МАР ребенку (доплер сосудов головы и шеи)?

----------


## olga_s

Мы были на осмотре в месяц у Кахно, как оказалась - очень разумная -хвалила нас за динамичку и за слинг)))) больше правда не ходили.

----------


## Jazz

> Блин, к Кахно только на март, а к концу приема - нет гарантии, что попадем...((( А нам срочно-срочно надо...
> 
> Кто может подсказать, где можно сделать УЗДГ МАР ребенку (доплер сосудов головы и шеи)?


Катя, мы в месяц ходили в Аненки к невропатологу Бондареву (если не ошибаюсь, Игорь Анатольевич), понравился. Его многие хвалят, наравне с Кахно. После попали на прием к Кахно, и она о нем тоже хорошо отзывалась. Насколько я знаю, раньше платно к нему можно было попасть без проблем. Вот как сейчас, с этим новым законом - не знаю. Вы попробуйте туда обратиться, если вам срочно.

----------


## polya

Спасибо большое! Попробую туда пробиться.

----------


## Polixenia

> Мы были на осмотре в месяц у Кахно, как оказалась - очень разумная -хвалила нас за динамичку и за слинг)))) больше правда не ходили.


ооо, какой продвинутый доктор, оказывается!

----------


## Polixenia

Мы несколько раз были на приеме у Брежнева (тоже невролог). Раньше в Сосновой Роще принимал, сейчас на Вилонова. В целом, нормальный дядька. Только надо сильно фильтровать его точку зрения на ГВ (в частности, ночные кормления) и режим.

----------


## polya

А мне Брежнев совсем не понравился. Смотрит очень поверхностно, быстро. Может месячных повнимательней, а вот нам в 9 мес проглядел то, с чем теперь бороться приходится...

----------


## Polixenia

Да, мы были у Брежнева в месяц и три. В шесть месяцев мы к нему не пошли, потому что, когда были в три, он прям так категорично заявил, что, мол, к полугоду ребенок обязательно должен хорошо сидеть. Если не сядет, значит, у него проблемы в развитии, значит, и все остальное будет делать с задержкой: позже встанет, позже поползет и т.д. 

В полгода дочка не сидела. Но у меня и старшая села только в 8 месяцев. В общем, мне не нужны были левые диагнозы, и мы не пошли. Кстати, младшая села тоже в 8 месяцев. То есть, по логике врача, она должна была позже и встать и поползти. А встала она месяцев в 7, в 7,5 поползла. И только после этого стала сидеть. 

*polya* , вам удачи! все будет хорошо! 

Если врач нужен срочно, то можно попробовать еще в КСМ толкнуться или в Аненки. Но в КСМ я бы пошла в последнюю очередь. Мы там были, врачи неплохие. Но мое мнение, за деньги врачи будут и найдут болячку, даже если ее нет.

----------


## Ёжик

Если срочно, можно просто к концу приема к Кахно прийти, она, говорят, всех принимает.

----------


## Polixenia

> Если срочно, можно просто к концу приема к Кахно прийти, она, говорят, всех принимает.


мне тоже кажется, что примет. 

Мы осенью оформляли для Лизы медкарту, тоже нужна была отметка невролога. Несколько дней пыталась записаться по телефону на Вилонова, талончиков, как обычно, или еще нет или уже нет. В общем, мы как-то были у педиатра и попутно решили навестить невролога. Подходим к кабинету, а там НИКОГО нет! понимаете - вообще, никого! Заглянули в кабинет, там сидела скучающая тетенька-доктор, я спросила, примут ли нас без талончика, сказали: да, пожалуйста! Представляете??? А талончиков нету!

----------


## polya

Девочки, спасибо вам!
Я бы и рада к Кахно, но у нее прием в понед с 11 до 16 и в пятн. с 9 до 14. (или наоборот), а мы спим стабильно с 13 до 16. Т.е. к 16 вообще не вариант (даже если я его разбужу, с двумя детьми я пока прособираюсь и пока доеду до Никитина - даже если на такси), а к 13-14 тоже (большая вероятность, что заснет в пути или будет совсем сонны и вялый, а нам это тоже не гуд, т.к. надо шею смотреть). Кому-то это может проблемой не показаться, но график для нас совсем неудобный...
Думаю. Скорее всего буду записываться на март, на крайний случай - поеду так. Скорее всего поеду. Вот массаж доделаем и поеду...
Правда нам лучше сначала доплер сделать, чтобы уже врачу показать (если, не дай бог, что-то не так). но я нигде его сделать не могу!!! В КСМ - нет вообще, в Элите и Докторе Вера только с 7-ми лет и взрослым. На Жукова тоже не делают малышам. В Гор. больнице Мязин нам только Узи сделал, доплера нет у них... Вот так коснись - и понимаешь, какая Калуга деревня! Ведь элиментарное обследование - и нигде нет.(

----------


## Polixenia

*polya*, а в Москву показаться - не вариант? Если что, у меня в Москве есть очень хороший знакомый педиатр, возможно, она кого-то посоветует. Если хотите, могу спросить у нее, только вы напишите в личку кратко, в чем суть проблемы, а я ей передам. Ну, это если хотите, конечно. 

А вообще, может, вам и не невролог нужен, а хороший остеопат? Но в Калуге я таких, увы, не знаю. Знаю опять же только в Москве. Но цены там, думаю, не маленькие(

----------


## polya

Может нам и нужен остеопат, но сначала я хочу убедиться, что проблема в этом (смещение). А УЗДГ МАР покажет на 100% есть какие-то сдвиги, даже минимальные или нет, т.к там прверяется кровоток и отток. А потом уже к остеопату.
У нас в 5 мес был диагноз - установочная кривошея (привычное положение головы). Никаких анализов не делали, после 2-х курсов массажа все прошло. В 8 мес сняли диагноз. Прошли еще курс массажа. В год тоже и ортопед и невролог написали здоров. И вот в 1,3 года мы опять начинаем клонить голову, непонятно почему... Если это тонус (как раньше), то как он может появиться у бегающего активно ребенка? Вот и забегали...
Узи нам мышечную кривошею исключило, ортопед - костную исключил (ну это и не думали, при костной массажи бы в 5 мес не помогли), остается либо чистая неврология (тонус) - делаем массаж уже. Либо смещение/защимление. Чтобы его выявить, нужно сделать УЗДГ МАР: он покажет нарушен и где именно кровоток-отток.

А потом уже к остеопату (надеюсь, что нет)

----------


## polya

Еще раз, спасибо всем за помощь!

----------


## mamaRita

Кать, я тут нашла некий центр реабилитации в Обнинске, мож туда позвонить? Все же ближе Москвы... http://center-reabilitation.ru/medic...ya-nevrologiya

----------


## mamaRita

а вообще, Кахно - очень хороший человек. Не можешь к концу приема, приходи к началу, чтобы хоть объяснить ей в чем дело (лучше без детей даже). Она же и точно скажет, где у нас можно сделать подобное исследование. Люди в очереди чаще всего с пониманием относятся, если вкратце объяснить им, что очень нужно. Она не равнодушная.

----------


## polya

Рита, спасибо! Спасибо! Да, я звонила уже туда. В крайнем случае поедем. Пока хочу к Кахно попасть на следующей неделе.

----------


## mamaRita

Кать, удачи вам! Вы справитесь, вы - суперкоманда!

----------


## Nastya

Девочки, всем привет. Я тут новенькая. У меня такой вопрос: посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хорошего хирурга в Калуге, который занимается диагностикой и лечением гемангиом? Спасибо.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Девчонки, мне очень нужен хороший логопед, знаете таких?

----------


## polya

Ходоковская Александра Ивановна Принимает на Никитина, 76. т. рег 734340

----------


## IRISCHKA

Спасибо большое!

----------


## kirsanova_new

Здравствуйте,калужанки! Я новенькая здесь, осваиваю сайт стихийно ,но мимо этой темы пройти не смогла.
Наш педиатр, умная, добрая, терпимая, обстоятельная врач -*Еременко Евгения Викторовна* (принимает в "Доктор Вера", что на ул.ПЕстеля,15)
Когда первый раз пришла,мне администратор сказала "кто к ней первый раз приходит, становится постоянным клиентом", так оно и оказалось. Очень рада ,что нашла ее. Антибиотики только в крайнем случае, начинает лечить с гомепатии. 
А вот насчет Болибок Н.Г. не соглашусь, она мне не очень понравилась, может,была напугана диагнозами нашими,но учитывая наше все,неадекватное лечение было назначено и очень уж дорого..

----------


## kazangi

у Незабудки негативный опыт лечения у Еременко... Кристин, поделись.

----------


## Polixenia

Млин, вот сижу как раз в раздумьях, где найти грамотного очного педиатра...

----------


## kirsanova_new

> у Незабудки негативный опыт лечения у Еременко... Кристин, поделись.


интересно....мне она очень понравилась

----------


## kirsanova_new

вот я не поленилась прочитала все страницы, а педиатр был упомянут единожды и это Болибок....

----------


## mamaRita

Насчет Болибок обоих (муж и жена) у меня предубеждение. Не люблю, когда люди дерут огромные деньги, при этом заносчиво себя ведут, да еще и БАДы дорогущие распространяют и каждому клиенту их прописывают... Насчет компетенции тоже не все безоблачно (пишу размыто, потому как сама сталкивалась только в роддоме и отзывы слышала от других).

----------


## mamaRita

Я знаю отличного врача, но вызывала ее на дом за 500 рублей.

----------


## kirsanova_new

а я гадаю кто она ему)))) для жены старовата вроде))
мы к обратились к иммунологу Болибоку, старший так часто болеет, уже надоело лекарствами пичкать, видела у него Бады, посмотрим........эх, найти бы гомеопата

----------


## kirsanova_new

> Я знаю отличного врача, но вызывала ее на дом за 500 рублей.



что же вы молчите, пишите координаты

----------


## kiara

Да, Болибок дорогой врач, с этим не поспоришь. Но тут уж вопрос личного выбора.
Насчет заносчивости...Рит, хм...она ж милейшая женщина...Правда я была у неё трижды - и все время за деньги)))))может в этом секрет, аха-ха)))
БАДы малышам никто не назначает! Это 100%!!! И их не самые дорогие) *есть Vision - вот эти если брать за полную стоимость, вот где ля-ля-ля)))* Мне вот думается, что если врач порекомендует БАДы - больше толка будет, чем их будут "втюхивать" всякие необразованные дистрибьюторы, которые вообще ничегошеньки не понимают даже в написании слова "метаболизм", не то что в его смысле и роли в организме!
А сама Наталья Георгиевна открыто говорит " я понимаю в ребенке больше, чем меньше его возраст"! Она ж неонатолог, а не педиатр, хотя лицензия есть и на педиатрию.
Но она классический доктор, хотя совершенно лояльна ко всему новому, включая др и проч.
Болибок - супруг мне не нра...ну просто чисто внутреннее ощущение, неприятный мужчина и все. Ну раз столько лет работают - значит есть клиент) и клиент довольный.
Не из личного опыта - хвалят педиатра Новодничего (не знаю имени отчества), принимает в АрсМед.

----------


## kiara

P.S. а вообще, мне как-то удается жить без педиатров, вернее нам с детьми)
Вот только стоматолога придется посетить((((((( жутко расстроена этим обстоятельством!
Куда посоветуете - в Смайлик? *мне важно, что все нам улыбались, холели-лелеяли, даже не подумали разделить нас с сыном, ну и профессионализм, есс-но. Это все *кроме последнего пункта* не для сына - это мои тараканы))))

----------


## Веснушка

мы были в смайлике - нам очень понравилось!  тетя хорошая, добрая, детей любит, хоть и своих пока нет. понравилось в общем.
насчет Болибков: были у педиатра - пару раз, не знаю что сказать даже, поддерживает все новое, да. добрая, общительная, без понтов - да. особо не за прививки - да. но мы все же прозевали бронхит с ней...хотя наверное, не ее вина, просто все так быстро у нас случилось. То что для нас было главное "нет" в общении с ней - сложно дозвониться по телефону. А это очень важно, если ты платишь доктору деньги. Нас прижало так, что мы звонили врачу в субботу в 9 вечера. у Болибок тел был отключен, но это и понятно, она дежурит в роддоме в аненках. зато дозвонились до другого доктора, которая работая в это время в детском лагере во Мстихино, приехала к нам в районе 10 вечера уже, на такси. до сих пор общаемся с ней. Можно вызвать в любое время, в опуска никуда не ездит. Нам удобно, хоть и обращаемся редко.
что касается мужчины Болибка - не знаю, не ходили. один раз брала у него интервью, идет на контакт охотно, приятен в общении. все))))

----------


## Амина

В Смайлик. Правда, больше я нигде не была, но там все это есть, плюс мультики.

----------


## mamaRita

Кому нужны контакты, пишите в личку. Этого педиатра советовала в том числе Катя Беляева. Насчет Болибок у меня сложилось ощущение, что она за все новое, против особо сильного, но в итоге - ни-че-го! То есть я жду от педиатра сильных знаний и опыта когда случается серьезная болезнь, в остальных случаях, дорогая kiara, тоже стараемся как и ты обходиться сами, без врачей.  Чего и всем в очередной раз желаем! :Smile:  А в Смайлик нам тоже пойти все-таки придется...

----------


## Веснушка

а, еще хотела про новодничего написать. он был нормальным, сейчас, говорят, подпортился))) ну часто такое бывает. и еще у него насчет гв очень противоречивые знания...так что мы к нему не пошли.

----------


## Ёжик

Я тоже за Смайлик, единственное (где-то писала, кажется) страдает у них диагностика, ну это из нашего опыта. Еще как-то мне хвалили стоматологию в Обнинске)
Ну и Замараева (педиатр), вроде ничего из КСМ.

----------


## Polixenia

> Кому нужны контакты, пишите в личку. Этого педиатра советовала в том числе Катя Беляева. Насчет Болибок у меня сложилось ощущение, что она за все новое, против особо сильного, но в итоге - ни-че-го! То есть я жду от педиатра сильных знаний и опыта когда случается серьезная болезнь, в остальных случаях, дорогая kiara, тоже стараемся как и ты обходиться сами, без врачей.  Чего и всем в очередной раз желаем! А в Смайлик нам тоже пойти все-таки придется...


Рита, скинь мне, пожалуйста, в личку координаты врача. 

И согласна с тобой, когда можно обойтись без врача, можно и обойтись. Но бывают ситуации, когда нужен совет специалиста. И желательно грамотного. 

Девочки, а грамотного нефролога посоветуйте! Мы пока записались к доктору Гавриловой в городской поликлинике. Кто-нибудь слышал о ней что-то?

----------


## летняя мама

> Рита, скинь мне, пожалуйста, в личку координаты врача. 
> 
> Девочки, а грамотного нефролога посоветуйте! Мы пока записались к доктору Гавриловой в городской поликлинике. Кто-нибудь слышал о ней что-то?


Гаврилова- Ольга Феодосьевна? Если да-то она заведущая соматическитм отделением в детской городской больнице. В клинике семейной медицины раньше принимала.  К деткам хорошо относится (у самой внуки 9 и 3 лет). Если прям вот очень срочно надо, она и без записи принимает. 
С сыном обращалась к ней один раз -помогла. (лейкоциты в моче зашкаливали) 
А вот с дочкой лежала в стационаре у неё. Ольга Феодосьевна и Попова Т. А. её буквально с того света вытащили. Проблемы, правда, не с почками были. Скорее из области ЖКТ.

----------


## Polixenia

> Гаврилова- Ольга Феодосьевна? Если да-то она заведущая соматическитм отделением в детской городской больнице. В клинике семейной медицины раньше принимала.  К деткам хорошо относится (у самой внуки 9 и 3 лет). Если прям вот очень срочно надо, она и без записи принимает. 
> С сыном обращалась к ней один раз -помогла. (лейкоциты в моче зашкаливали) 
> А вот с дочкой лежала в стационаре у неё. Ольга Феодосьевна и Попова Т. А. её буквально с того света вытащили. Проблемы, правда, не с почками были. Скорее из области ЖКТ.


имя-отчество не знаю, к сожалению. Но участковый педиатр сказала, что она работает на стационаре, именно поэтому посоветовала к ней записываться. Спасибо большое за рекомендацию!

----------


## Mamont

Девочки, делюсь впечатлениями. Ужасно не понравился ортопед в Сосновой роще Дунай Сергей ...(отчество не помню). В первую очередь его интересует, пробила ли ты талончик. Об этом он настойчиво спрашивает несколько раз. Потом начиает отчитывать за то, что ты пришла с ребенком. Цитирую:"Ты чего приперлась? Тебе что - дома делать нечего? Что ты ходишь по больницам?" Это был мой второй визит к нему.У моей дочки дисплазия тазобедренного сустава, я, понятно, волнуюсь. Я говорю: " Посмотрите уж, пожалуйста, еще разок. Мы прошли физиопроцедуры и массаж, что вы скажете нам дальше?" Цитирую: "Что-что! Дисплазия у вас так и есть. Все там нормально. Делай гимнастику и не приходи больше!" Нехотя встал, подошел, развернул ребенка, типа посмотрел. Ладно, думаю. Задаю следующий вопрос: "Она у меня какает не чаще 1 раза в неделю. Как с этим быть?" Дунай:"А воду пьет?" "Очень мало," - говорю. Он аж привстал: "ЧТО?! Мало воды? Да знаешь ли ты, что малыш должен пить одну треть от съедаемого в сутки объема?!" Причем вид его излучал оскорбленную справедливость. Ну и так далее. Одного не пойму, почему он хамит, отчитывает,как школьницу, при этом не отвечает ни на один вопрос.  ЗАЧЕМ ОН ВРАЧ?
 Мы сходили к Репке на Кибальчича:небо и земля. Выяснилось, что у нас все же есть проблемы, и сроку для эффективного лечения осталось мало, так как она скоро начнет вставать. Нормально объяснил, рассказал, показал. Не спрашивал при этом, пробила ли я все талоны и почему я приперлась из Сосновой рощи.Раз пришла,значит, надо. Нормальное деловое общение с прогнозом ситуации. Вот вам и детские врачи.

----------


## Polixenia

*Mamont*, задам уточняющие вопросы) Ребенку сколько? Просто если деть уже на прикорме или он на ИВ, тогда ему, действительно, надо давать воду. Если малыш еще полностью на ГВ, то может какать с какой угодно периодичностью - и по 10 раз в сутки, и по одному разу в неделю.  Про это надо просто знать и не спрашивать врачей, которые даже не педиатры. 

По поводу обращения. Что, прям так и сказал: чего приперлась? А почему вы никак не отреагировали на такое обращение? Да, есть люди хамы (независимо от профессии), но у вас есть право требовать, чтобы с вами разговаривали вежливо. 

А вообще, если бы этот вопрос был сформулирован более вежливо, то я бы даже где-то согласилась с врачом. Ну, не надо мотаться в больницу хотя бы сейчас, во время разгула всяких ОРЗ и гриппов. 

Про Репку, кстати, слышала тоже довольно неоднозначные отклики...

И, в принципе, лучше ходить к тем врачам, которым доверяешь, а не потому что он принимает в поликлинике по месту жительства.

----------


## kiara

Можно чуть отвлеченный комент? Я вот убеждена, что врачи обычно разговаривают с пациентом так, как тот позволяет. Конечно, есть люди воспитанные и деликатные, а есть хамы по-жизни, но даже хам, если он на службе меняет тон, если его(её) сразу приземлить!
Ведь Вам не интересно слушать упреки врача, правда. Вот и заявите ему об этом!
Когда еще отказ от прививок был не слишком в ходу у нас (лет 15-10 назад) мне приходилось с порога ставить рамки общения с врачами, конечно пытались отчитывать и хамить, с переходом на личности, но я всегда твердо заявляла, что безусловно, это важно - иметь собственное мнение данной тетьки конкретно по моей персоне, и что закон у нас в стране позволяет плюрализм этого самого мнения, но этот же закон дает и МНЕ право на свободный выбор, уважение и проч,и в другой раз, я возможно это с ними бы обсудила, но сейчас пришла не за этим, а конкретно по таким вопросам! И далее четко излагала то, зачем пришла, практически монологом))не давая и рта раскрыть! Всегда меняло тон общения, врачи сразу становились покладистые)
А еще заметила, спокойный уверенный тон как-то и не дает повода вот так отвратительно хамить! Ну и никто не отменял жалобу! Например глав.врачу или на горячую линию Минздрава!

----------


## Polixenia

я вообще не люблю, когда левые люди обращаются ко мне сходу на "ты". Вежливо, но настойчиво объясняю. В другой раз не тыкают.

----------


## летняя мама

> У моей дочки дисплазия тазобедренного сустава, я, понятно, волнуюсь.


Про дисплазию: у дочери тоже был этот диагноз. И к Репке ездили, и к Макарову(в Аненках дедуля дома принимал раньше, с младшим сыном не смогла его "вызвонить"). Про Репку тоже много неоднозначных отзывов слышала.
Кто реально помог-массажиста Роман Лариса. Долго работала в ДГБ в отделении паталогии новорожденных. Потом в клинике семейной медицины. Где она сейчас-не могу сказать. Но массажики и гимнастику на дому точно делает. Телефон моб. у неё не менялся. Если надо-пишите.
Дети её любят(и не только мои).  И она к ним со всей душой. Не слышала про неё ни одного плохого отзыва.

----------


## polya

Репка через одного всем дисплазию ставит. Его слова надо перепроверять.

Про Смайлик. Тут писали, что диагностика у них страдает - согласна. А возможно это и мат. сторона. Поясню. У нас еще в мае прошлого года черная точка на зубе появилась. Пошли в Смайлик - там сказали, срочно лечить. Пошли в диагностику (проф. кабинет) на Вилонова - велели наблюдать и лучше чистить. Вот до сих пор этот кариес у нас дальше не развился - компенсировался.
Поэтому для себя решила - осмотр у незаинтересоваанного в моих финансах врача, а лечение - тогда уже в Смайлик.

----------


## Веснушка

Странно, нам в смайлике наоборот сказали не лечить, лечить нечего...хотя у нас другое...у нас уже поразрушилось все... врач сказала, что так внутриутробно все заложилось..наверное, у нас просто разные вещи

----------


## yakudza

> Ну и Замараева (педиатр), вроде ничего из КСМ.


А меня она бесит!!!

Что мы тут обсуждаем, вообще? У всех свои критерии.

----------


## Ёжик

> А меня она бесит!!!
> 
> Что мы тут обсуждаем, вообще? У всех свои критерии.


 Ой, а чем? У меня с ней в общем-то проблем не было, но и виделись мы один или два раза) Честно, интересно стало, чего опасаться можно?

А в Смайлике нам дырки просмотрели.

----------


## yakudza

Бесит всем своим видом, заторможенностью. И тем, что отказалась объяснять мне, какие процессы происходят в организме ребенка в связи с нашей болезнью и как именно действуют назначаемые препараты. Пока я не повысила голос и не потребовала, чтобы она говорила, а не только писала.

----------


## Polixenia

Мне, кстати, Замараева тоже не очень понравилась. Мы сталкивались с ней однажды, когда она еще в городской поликлинике работала. У меня старшей пять лет было, она заболела, сначала сопли, температура, потом кашель еще был непонятный. И долго сохранялся. Участкового педиатра у нас тогда не было, однажды Замораева сидела на приме. Мы к тому времени бюллетенили уже больше недели. И она стада наезжать на меня: мол, ребенок у вас здоров, фигня, что кашель, видимо, вы просто работать не хотите. Ну, и далее в том же духе. Я охренела просто от такого отношения. Она только тогда тон переменила, когда я в ответ наехала. И она мне несколько высокомерной показалась.

----------


## Ёжик

Оксан, Замараевых в Калуге 2 штуки)) одна работает сейчас в КСМ, вторая в детской поликлинике на Жукова, вот вторую многие ругают, я сама с ней не встречалась. А к первой у меня претензий нет никаких, собственно говоря, мне от местных педиатров много и не надо) чтобы смотрели внимательно, на антибиотики сразу не сажали и разговаривали спокойно) Вот все это у Замараевой из КСМ я получала, она нам начинающийся бронхит наслушала (у подруги дочка вместе с нами болела, так ее запустили до антибиотиков), мы же вполне себе щадящим лечением быстренько справились.
Ну и действительно, на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные) на мой вкус она спокойная, но ни разу не высокомерная и не заторможенная) И уж наезжающей я себе вообще ее не представляю, хотя может несколько лет назад так и было) Когда у меня Вадим только родился Кахно была слабоватым неврологом) к Юрловой за советом всегда прибегала, а теперь вот лучшая в городе)

----------


## Polixenia

> Оксан, Замараевых в Калуге 2 штуки)) одна работает сейчас в КСМ, вторая в детской поликлинике на Жукова, вот вторую многие ругают, я сама с ней не встречалась. А к первой у меня претензий нет никаких, собственно говоря, мне от местных педиатров много и не надо) чтобы смотрели внимательно, на антибиотики сразу не сажали и разговаривали спокойно) Вот все это у Замараевой из КСМ я получала, она нам начинающийся бронхит наслушала (у подруги дочка вместе с нами болела, так ее запустили до антибиотиков), мы же вполне себе щадящим лечением быстренько справились.
> Ну и действительно, на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные) на мой вкус она спокойная, но ни разу не высокомерная и не заторможенная) И уж наезжающей я себе вообще ее не представляю, хотя может несколько лет назад так и было) Когда у меня Вадим только родился Кахно была слабоватым неврологом) к Юрловой за советом всегда прибегала, а теперь вот лучшая в городе)


Свет, про то, что их двое, я не знала) Сестры что ли? или просто однофамилицы?

----------


## Ёжик

Оксан, они по-моему родственницы, но не сестры. Точно не помню, на Окамама девочки рассказывали.

----------


## Hava

Polixenia, пожалуйста, дайте координаты вашего остеопата в Москве

----------


## Polixenia

> Polixenia, пожалуйста, дайте координаты вашего остеопата в Москве


*Hava*, его телефоны вот здесь: http://osteopaths.ru/?area=020savely...actus#menu_top
Зовут Владимир Иванович Савельев. Но, насколько я знаю, у него очередь( Но, в любом случае, можно узнать по телефону.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Александр Приходько остеопат
Телефон: 8-916-607-92-78
E-mail: prikhodko@mail.ru
Москва
рекомендую

----------


## Hava

Спасибо большое! обязательно воспользуюсь.

----------


## mamaRita

Очень нужен "специалист по спине", периодические и очень неприятные боли у меня в ней. До Азаренкова по телефону с указанного выше сайта не могу дозвониться, Маралея (или если еще кто с ним общался), мож есть какой другой телефон? напишите в личку, пожалуйста!

----------


## kiara

Рит, я нашла общих знакомых с Михаилом Азаренковым, сейчас они вернутся (в Шри Ланке отдыхают) и меня с ним познакомят) *и будет всем нам счастье)))* Недельку нужно подождать.

----------


## mamaRita

Киара!! Ты возвращаешь меня к жизни!!! Ждууу! Пасибки, дорогая, за надежду :Smile:

----------


## Anastasiya

> Теплов Евгений Викторович - эндокринолог, молодой, очень позитивный, внимательный,деликатный и вежливый, умный и грамотный врач. Открыт всему новому, ищет альтернативы, если пациент их хочет. Хорошо разбирается в фармакологии, назначает современное лечение. Пользуется уважением у старшего поколения врачей, когда я говорила, что наблюдаюсь у него - другие врачи сразу снимали все вопросы! Принимал в "Элите", в данный момент не знаю.


Отличный специалист. По субботам принимает в Клинике Семейной медицины на Грабцевском шоссе.

----------


## Anastasiya

> сходите в Смайлик. но там утешающего ничего не скажут, разве что "коренные могут быть и хорошими". Можно мазать тус мус гелем (он кстати в смайлике бывает, но может конечно дороже чем Киара заказывала).
> у нас такие зубы - два уже до пенька (а нам всего 3)((((((( и чистим, и мажем, толку нет. это действительно, наверное еще внутриутробно сформировалось... сейчас очень у многих такая проблема.


И у нас та же беда. Ничего не помогало и объяснить толком от чего никто не смог. Сейчас наши зубки меняются, надеемся, что коренные будут крепче молочных))

----------


## Фарида

Добрый вечер, девчонки помогите, советом, нужен хороший врач гинеколог-эндокринолок, не хочу нарваться на грубую и не профессиональную врачиху, и так уже впечатлений о врачах достаточно.....

----------


## mamaRita

Только собиралась писать отзыв о замечательном гинекологе-эндокринологе, которого мне давно рекомендовали и к которой я сходила на прием! Гудкова Елена Алекссандровна. Очень грамотный, чуткий специалист (хвалила меня за длительное грудное вскармливание). Никаких лишних анализов и препаратов "на всякий случай"не навязывала, хотя я пришла к ней в платный кабинет. Но можно записаться и по полису, она принимает в Железнодорожной ЖК, это на Болотникова, кажется №2.

----------


## kiara

Подтверждаю, я выше уже писала о ней же, еще в прошлом году.
Платно принимает на Суворова (156 кажется - вечно дом забываю)в здании общежития, вход со двора тел: 56-52-20, вроде по четным дня с утра. В ЖК не оч.советую - к ней тааакая очередь, несмотря что по записи, я в беременность у неё наблюдалась и в ЖК, по талону время+2-2,5 часа сверху еще в очереди приходилось сидеть.
Правда, она ооочень любит лечить))))) Но может за эти 3 года немного пыл поутих) Но в мою б - "курантил однозначно -непременно-обязательно", актовегин-тоже самое, всякие фольки и проч - все банки безапелляционно на стол ставились и требовалось их забрать)))) В общем, не малых трудов стоило отбиваться от её врачебной заботы)))) Причем она обижалась на это, был момент, что я хотела уйти совсем от неё, бесконечные анализы выводили из себя, а уж если пропущу визит - всё((((( Я бы в след.раз подумала - идти к ней с беременностью или нет...
Схожу на разведку, пожалуй, тоже в принципе пора.

----------


## Веснушка

ох, я тоже жажду азаренкова оооочень!!! и со спиной и с головой (из за спины) проблемы.

----------


## mamaRita

Оль, не пугай! Мне аж страшно стало от твоего поста про проблемы с головой!

----------


## Веснушка

Рит, голова болит в  большинстве случаев из за спины... у меня как раз похоже такой случай. я не уверена, врачи особо в причинах не копаются. так что визит к остеопату мне очень нужен...

----------


## Hava

была у Азаренкова Михаила Дмитриевича уже 2 раза, с детьми. Он зав отделения. в 5 корпусе ветеранов на 1 этаже в Аненках. работает с 8 утра до 7 вечера, лучше подходить к 10-11 часам, правда номера его не знаю, мы к нему съездили сначала с мужем, договорились, а потом уже ездила с детьми. Мне понравился, человек не помешан на деньгах, взял меньше чем договаривались. насколько я поняла, у него и сын учится на остеопата в Питере.

----------


## Hava

да, еще дополнение, в Москве есть остеопат Артемов, у него клиники остеопатии в Москве, Екатеринбурге и где-то еще, считается профессионалом, за один сеанс берет 7 тысяч рублей. Про остеопатов я узнала прочитав о нем статью в женском журнале. Так вот наш Азаренков и этот Артемов учились вместе в Европейской школе остеопатии. Азаренков мне сказал что практикует каждый день, он невролог. в общем я пока не поеду в Москву, надеюсь что он нам поможет.

----------


## kiara

Азаренков еще и в Китай специально и неоднократно ездил.
Я на след.неделю буду договариваться.

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, я уже в обмороке от ожидания!................... Ми-ми-ми!

----------


## Hava

да, и ему между прочим предлагали там остаться работать) поторопитесь он где-то через неделю уезжает на семинар.

----------


## kiara

Hava, а подскажите пожалуйста, Вы к самому Азаренкову ходите или к сыну? 
Лечение только остеопатическое?
И Вы приносили на прием снимки МРТ?
И простите за кучу вопросов, обращались по "знакомству/протекции" или по направлению?
P.S. я тут в свете некоторых открывшихся моментов не готова сделать МРТ и принять с благодарностью иглоукалывание...
Хочу только остеопатию и без всяких МРТ.

----------


## yakudza

> была у Азаренкова Михаила Дмитриевича уже 2 раза, с детьми. Он зав отделения. в 5 корпусе ветеранов на 1 этаже в Аненках. ...


Сейчас уже не в корпусе ветеранов. Отделение неврологии переехало.

----------


## Hava

Хожу к Азаренкову Михаилу Дмитриевичу, его сын учится в Питере, я о нем знаю исключительно с его (отца)  слов.
 нас лечит как остеопат,
 у нас другая проблема, МРТ нам не делали и не нужно.
узнала о нем в этом форуме, просто приехали к нему и он нас принял, осмотрел, сказал что сына больше привозить не надо - ребенок здоров. а с дочкой мы к нему ездим раз в неделю.
я не врач, и не знаю вашу проблему и обстоятельства, но думаю что достаточно с ним  поговорить и вы придете к какому-то решению. он кстати и мануальный терапевт, и иглоукалыванием тоже владеет, человек адекватный и разумный, залечивать ради денег не станет, я и в Москву ездила к остеопату, больше не поеду)) не вижу разницы, кроме в цене и в расстоянии.

----------


## kiara

Спасибо большое за ответы, Hava!
*вот в очередной раз убеждаюсь, что лучше не через друзей по протекции что-то делать, а самой идти и договариваться*.

----------


## mamaRita

да, Оксан! Придется самим идти, спасибо тебе и Hava за помощь и информацию! Когда он возвращается, Hava, не подскажете?

----------


## Hava

он еще не уехал, мы идем к нему в четверг, тогда узнаю и отпишусь.

----------


## 80179

Здравствуйте, ребёнку 10 лет, диагноз миопия, зрение падает, МНТК отправляет на склеропластику, подскажите опытного офтальмолога для консультации, заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ольчик

Подскажите пожалуйста хорошего взрослого эндокринолога

----------


## kiara

Ольчик, в теме выше уже не раз были только положительные отзывы и рекомендации о Теплове Е.В., посмотрите - там же есть и координаты, где он принимает.

----------


## yakudza

> Сейчас уже не в корпусе ветеранов. Отделение неврологии переехало.


эт меня что-то дезинформировали))
там он, в неврологии на 1 этаже))

----------


## polya

Девочки, а кто был у Азаренкова, напишите в личку, пожалуйста, к чему быть готовым в плане оплаты - сколько он берет за прием?

----------


## Hava

Азаренков уезжает на семинар с 5 по 9 апреля. тел. 72-58-58 (его) и 72-58-99(медсестра)

----------


## lina_k

По поводу невролога Брежнева (принимает на Кубяке): лечит не ребенка, а диагноз. Настаивал на приеме пантогама при любых отклонениях от нормы (гипер-, гиппотонус, дистония, беспокойный ребенок или наоборт). Так было не только у нас, но и у еще пары знакомых.
Также ходили к Бондареву (Обл.больница) и к Кахно. Оба пожимали плечами на рецепты Брежнева и со словами "и чего вы, здоровые, по врачам ходите? не сидится вам дома?" рекомендовали только общеукрепляющий массаж.
Очень понравилось отношение Бондарева (Обл.больница). Четко разъясняет, внимателен к малышу.

----------


## yakudza

> Девочки, а кто был у Азаренкова, напишите в личку, пожалуйста, к чему быть готовым в плане оплаты - сколько он берет за прием?


я за себя и Риту отдала 2 т.р. Работал со мной около часа, с Ритой меньше.
Очень довольна!

----------


## Ольчик

> По поводу невролога Брежнева (принимает на Кубяке): лечит не ребенка, а диагноз. Настаивал на приеме пантогама при любых отклонениях от нормы (гипер-, гиппотонус, дистония, беспокойный ребенок или наоборт). Так было не только у нас, но и у еще пары знакомых.
> Также ходили к Бондареву (Обл.больница) и к Кахно. Оба пожимали плечами на рецепты Брежнева и со словами "и чего вы, здоровые, по врачам ходите? не сидится вам дома?" рекомендовали только общеукрепляющий массаж.
> Очень понравилось отношение Бондарева (Обл.больница). Четко разъясняет, внимателен к малышу.


Мне Бондарев тоже очень понравился))) Хороший дядечка) Правда я у него была один раз а так всегда к Кахно хожу.

----------


## Ольчик

Кто нибудь может порекомендовать хорошего гастроэнтеролога взрослого?

----------


## 80179

СПАСИБО ЗА ВНИМАНИЕ

*Модератор:* Не пишите большими буквами. В письменной речи это воспринимается как крик. Кроме того, на Ваше сообщение никто не обязан отвечать. Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## Ольчик

Скажите, кто был у детского гематолога в Аненках? Какие отзывы?

----------


## Polixenia

*Ольчик*, мы с младшей дочкой были у гематолога в областной больнице два года назад. Врача зовут Смирнов Владимир Юрьевич. Молодой сравнительно, но вполне адекватный.  На счет профессиональных качеств ничего не скажу, т.к. мне не с кем сравнивать. Но мозг Смирнов мне на место поставил) У дочки была гемолитическая болезнь в легкой форме из-за нашего конфликта по группе крови (у нас с ней разные, но резус одинаковый), на этой почве был повышен билирубин. В роддоме его снизили, но контрольный анализ крови в полтора месяца показал, что билирубин все еще немного повышен. Педиатр направила нас к гематологу. 

Я, конечно, приехала вся на нервах, ибо предварительно начиталась в инете, чем чреват повышенный билирубин. Смирнов сразу прочухал мою панику и сказал, что оснований для беспокойства нет вообще. Посмотрел анализ крови, осмотрел дочку, сказал, что все в порядке и велел расслабиться. Прописал для более быстрого выводу билирубина из организма какое-то лекарство (названия уже не помню) и велел прийти через полтора месяца. Мы пришли, он снова глянул анализы и Лизу и отправил нас с Богом) 

Вот как-то так.

----------


## Ольчик

Спасибо. Мы вот на следующей неделе едим туда. Самой страшно!

----------


## Polixenia

Не за что) не волнуйтесь, все будет хорошо. А к какому врачу?

----------


## Ольчик

> Не за что) не волнуйтесь, все будет хорошо. А к какому врачу?


Ну вот как раз к гематологу нам и надо.

----------


## Polixenia

Это я поняла. Имела в виду: к какому именно гематологу? их же там несколько.

----------


## Ольчик

> Это я поняла. Имела в виду: к какому именно гематологу? их же там несколько.


Ой, а вот этого я не знаю! Мы с лимфоузлами идем

----------


## Hava

Подскажите пожалуйста, к кому/куда лучше пойти ставить брекеты взрослому? 
Ходим к Кахно, но ею не ограничиваемся. Прошлась по неврологам в Калуге, ездили в Москву. в итоге для себя вывела формулу: невролог+остеопат+массажис  т курсами+массаж ежедневно делаю сама+гимнастика+мяч и занятия+тибетская медицина+народная медицина+вера в Бога= положительный результат)

----------


## kirsanova_new

на вилонова хорошие специалисты в общем-то все, я ставила у врача Головановой Маргариты Николаевны.

----------


## kiara

> в итоге для себя вывела формулу: ...


Hava - большая формула, однако!
А вот о тибетской медицине подробнее не расскажите? В Калуге есть спец-ты?! Я слышала о том, что в ЧаКу проводят семинары или что-то в этом роде, но как-то мне слабо представляется серьезность происходящего в ЧаКу))) может и ошибаюсь..
*очень нужно уже мне "пристроить" себя в плане щитовидки, "запас" гормона, полученный во время беременности от сына закончился((((( офиц.медицина только гормон.терапию может мне предложить(((а я больше не хочу(

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, в Тайрае же есть специалист, там рекламки лежат всегда, да и у них можно узнать http://kaluga.tairai.ru/news/vstrech...skoj_mediciny/

----------


## Hava

я ездила в Москву к тибетскому врачу, мне его порекомендовали. в Калуге не знаю и не интересовалась, снова собираюсь к нему. причины - те же что и у вас - не хочу глотать химию с кучей побочных действий. сразу говорю - нужно соблюдать режим приема лекарств, пересмотреть время и качество питания. чуда не произошло, но эффект есть, на мой взгляд это правильно, нельзя вылечить за 1 месяц то, что заработано годами небрежного отношения к себе. Медицинский центр "Кунпек Делек" , врач Каратуев Николай Константинович. найдите в инете сайт, там инфо и контакты. 
Моя формула скоро пополнится апитерапией(лечение медом) и гирудотерапией (лечение пиявками)
Кто знает гирудотерапевта (лечит пиявками) в Калуге? Если есть личный опыт, можно и не в Каулуге, буду благодарна за любую информацию!

----------


## kiara

Рит, в Тайрае и в ЧаКу один и тот же специалист....вот не знаю - серьезно оно там или нет...Хочу личных отзывов)))
Hava - спасибо большое. В столицу мне сейчас не с руки ездить...Абсолютно согласна, чудеса за месяц не случаются) Да у меня чуда и не будет, моя форма не может быть вылеченной, у меня аутоиммунное состояние((( Но добиваться стойкого улучшения состояния я могу и хочу!
Насчет гирудотерапевта - были отличные в центре на Салтыкова-Щедрина, точный адрес не помню, но прям рядом с остановкой - ДК КЭМЗ, если стоять спиной к дет.поликлинике, то по левую руку будет. Мой отец там проходил лечение курсами, родная тетя проходила врачебные курсы-семинары со спец-тами из этого центра (надеюсь, что они еще там, давно там не были)

----------


## Polixenia

> Кто знает гирудотерапевта (лечит пиявками) в Калуге? Если есть личный опыт, можно и не в Каулуге, буду благодарна за любую информацию!


*Hava*
у меня знакомая дама (ей около 60-ти) проходит гирудотерапию в Клинике боли на Карла Либкнехта. Говорит, что всю жизнь страдала от повышенного давления, а сейчас чувствует себя отменно. Вот подумываем над тем, чтобы полечить в этой клинике свекровь, у нее тоже давление, глотает таблетки, которые нормализуют давление, но хреново сказываются на ЖКТ. Вот такой замкнутый круг получается(

Девочки, кто что может скажет про эту Клинику боли?

----------


## Hava

еще гирудотерапевт есть в "Доктор Вера", завтра иду на консультацию. Может кто уже был? есть отзывы?

----------


## Ольчик

Может кто посоветует хорошего травматолога?!

----------


## Ольчик

Кто нибудь слышал такого травматолога Ходжиева или Хаджаева? Он принимает на Кадви, может еще где платно?

----------


## Margo

Дорогие форумчяне !!! Кто-нибудь лечился /делал артроскопическую операцию / у Ульяшина Александра Сергеевича /26лет/ больница -мед.скорой помощи ... ,,,???Какие впечатления и отзывы.

----------


## Ольчик

Посоветуйте хорошего толкового терапевта?!

----------


## Ольчик

А еще меня интересует ревматолог?

----------


## viktoria

Девочки, кто знает, подскажите, пожалуйста, хорошего гомеопата в Москве.

----------


## mamaRita

А мне нужен очень-очень опытный логопед, консультация нужна очень!

----------


## kirsanova_new

> Девочки, кто знает, подскажите, пожалуйста, хорошего гомеопата в Москве.


ой, и мне тоже хочется знать ,постою

----------


## Домик в деревне

> ой, и мне тоже хочется знать ,постою


 Я знаю, что в Москве в семейном центре Возрождение на Новослободской ведет прием хорошая врач-гомеопат, а также всегда дают хорошую рекомендацию по территориальному признаку на форуме Котока. Я как-то там нашла, но так на прием пока еще не сходили.

----------


## viktoria

Спасибо) А нашли а Калуге, Домик?

----------


## Мария Трофимова

> А мне нужен очень-очень опытный логопед, консультация нужна очень!


Рита,  в нашем центре консультирует и проводит занятия опытный логопед.
Записаться на консультацию можно по телефону центра: 79-02-23

----------


## Yulia

Остались в полном шоке от ЛОР-врача Кузнецова Виктора Викторовича, детская городская больница, Вилонова, 27, платное отделение.
Очень-очень не рекомендую обращаться к данному врачу. 
Это полный стресс и для родителей и для малышей! 
Хамство, резкость, грубость, непрофессиональный поверхностный осмотр (лишь бы по-скорее отделаться). Честно говоря, непонятно как этот человек может воообще оказывать медицинскую помощь, если это так можно назвать, при такой ненависти к людям....
Если кто-то может помочь , то, плиз, подскажите хорошего, профессионального, доброжелательного врача ЛОРа, т.к. мы так и не получили помощи ( у трехнедельного малыша сильнейший насморк...)

----------


## Ёжик

Илюхин там же. Или Садов в Аненках.

----------


## Tanya

> подскажите хорошего, профессионального, доброжелательного врача ЛОРа, т.к. мы так и не получили помощи ( у трехнедельного малыша сильнейший насморк...)


Мне очень понравился Илюхин Борис Павлович. Он нам поставил правильный диагноз, а в Аненках Растольцева хотела нас уже лучить дикими антибиотиками(((
К нему можно записаться на прием бесплатно в поликлинике на Вилонова, 27 по телефону 77-00-22

----------


## Polixenia

Голосую за Илюхина) Но Кузнецов мне тоже оч. нравится, хотя резковатый, да. Но не хам, лично мне и моим родителям они никогда не хамил, хотя опыт общения с ним длительный. Именно он когда-то вылечил сначала старшую сестру, а потом мой гайморит. А года три-четыре назад повела к нему старшую дочку, которую на протяжении долгого времени преследовал непонятный кашель. Чем мы ее только не лечили... И кто ее только не лечил. Помог только Кузнецов, который велел лечить нездоровый нос, ибо кашель из-за этого. Назначил лечение, уже через неделю кашель, как рукой сняло.

----------


## Hava

Согласна, Илюхин гораздо приятнее в общении, стараемся попасть к нему, если его нет - идем к Кузнецову.

----------


## Ольчик

Подскажите, может кто знает, в поликлинике в аненках кто принимает взрослый невролог?!

----------


## Yulia

Девочки, спасибо большое за отзывы по ЛОР-врача!
Мы попробуем теперь попасть все же к Илюхину, думаю, что с Кузнецовым нам просто не повезло (был конец приемного дня, да и настроение у него было неочень (хотя может и всегда он такой..), но наше мнение, к сожалению, сформировалось именно по этому приему.... мы к нему больше ни ногой.....

----------


## Hava

здесь очень много писали об Азаренкове Михаиле Дмитриевиче.  посмотрите предыдущие сообщения.

----------


## aiv1976@bk.ru

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста где в Калуге можно найти хорошего эндокринолога ( для взрослого) ?

----------


## Ёжик

Девочки, помню, кто-то рекомендовал Бондорева (детского невролога в Областной) Как к нему попасть, подскажите?

----------


## Ramadana

Девочки, кто знает, хорошего врача провести лапароскопию. Говорят в жд-больнице, я там сама никого не знаю. В калуге живу только 4 года.

----------


## lina_k

к Бондареву можно попасть платно (официально). запись в регистратуре обл.больницы, можно по телефону, но дозвониться сложно. весной за прием в кассу заплатили 500 руб.

----------


## натали

подскажите пожалуйста ,где в Калуге можно попасть к хорошему урологу?Нужно для женщины в возрасте,страдающей от отёков и пиелонефрита.Сходили в Аненки к урологу  ,но там только сделали узи.Даже не направили на анализы.Но никаких медикаментозных назначений не зделали,а деньги мы отдали .

----------


## Веснушка

мне очень помог уролог, зав. урологическим отделением БСМП, Гусляков, имя помню неточно, Николай Павлович кажется. он вроде бы еще принимает в Элите. очень толковый дяденька, лечит, но не залечивает.

----------


## lina_k

Пожалуйста, посоветуйте хорошего педиатра в Калуге. Желательно, с относительно современным подходом к лечению и воспитанию.

----------


## kiara

Раньше  в теме нескольких педиатров обсуждали -посмотрите.
А от себя - если ребенок маленький, Болибок Наталья Георгиевна, вполне современный доктор, с адекватным подходом к ЕР и проч. Мы пару раз были (в бОльшем кол-ве просто нужды не было) - впечатление только положительное.
Еще Наводничего хвалят, он не только с крохами работает (его тоже вроде обсуждали).

----------


## lina_k

спасибо большое!

----------


## летняя мама

Добрый день! Я старшую к Болибок возила(она и принимала малышку при рождении). Как специалист показалась грамотной, не понравилось только то, что рекомендовала БАДы, кот. сама продавала, а в остальном -положитеные впечатления.
С младшим наблюдались у Никищенко Ольги ВАсильевны. Она работает в Центре по борьбе со СПИДом, раньше была зав. в какой-то поликлинике. Мне она очень нравилась, единственное, домой не приезжала. Надо было ребенка к ней возить.
А так давно уже к врачам не обращаемся, может, еще кто появился.

----------


## Ольчик

Подскажите хорошего детского гастроэнтеролога?

----------


## Kati

Девочки, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хорошего детского платного кардиолога для консультации. Хотели записаться на вилонова по общей очереди - но там, как и везде, всё расписано на месяц вперёд (

----------


## yakudza

посоветуйте, пожалуйста, ЛОРа для взрослого! ооочень надо! После родов у подруги слух пропал на одном ухе.

----------


## kazangi

> мне очень помог уролог, зав. урологическим отделением БСМП, Гусляков, имя помню неточно, Николай Павлович кажется. он вроде бы еще принимает в Элите. очень толковый дяденька, лечит, но не залечивает.


да-да, толковый, согласна!

----------


## viktoria

Девочки, не подскажите, очень надо попасть с ребенком к грамотному лору. На Вилонова все расписано, а платного отделения у них теперь нет(((  Садова нигде не могу найти (в КСМ больше не принимает и в Детской в Анненках тоже(((

----------


## Ёжик

Нам хвалили Воронцова (что ли) в Астромед принимает, у скв. Циолковского. Меня лично он не очень впечатлил. Ну и в Москву в ЛОРу мы ездим, если надо. 
А к Илюхину можно попытаться и без очереди, если очень надо.
И еще по-моему Растольцеву хвалят в Облатсной в дет. отделении. Можно туда подъехать.

----------


## Tanya

Лучше к Илюхину))) в поликлинике на Вилонова. А Растольцева нам поставила не правильный диагноз(((

----------


## viktoria

Спасибо! Мы записались к Илюхину в Теорема-Мед платно.

----------


## Sigyn

подскажите пожалуйста хорошего врача-гинеколога (знающуюю, внимательную и умеющую общаться с поциентами). Платно/бесплатно все равно.

----------


## Tanya

> подскажите пожалуйста хорошего врача-гинеколога (знающуюю, внимательную и умеющую общаться с поциентами). Платно/бесплатно все равно.


Щербак Светлана Николаевна пер. Литейный, 7 тел. регистратуры 58-48-11

----------


## Sigyn

> Щербак Светлана Николаевна пер. Литейный, 7 тел. регистратуры 58-48-11


а можно по подробнее что она из себя представляет как врач и чем вам помогла?

----------


## Zena

Здравствуйте!
Хочу показать ребенка неврологу. По отзывам понравились Бондаренко, Кахно или Азаренков. Кто-нибудь знает, как к ним платно попасть, а то мы не из Калуги, а из Козельска, просто так возить ребенка (4,5 г.) с неврозом не хочется.

----------


## Ольчик

Бондаренко или может быть Бондарев? Кахно платно не принимает, Азаренкова не знаю. Бондаренко такого тоже не знаю, а вот Бондарев принимает в аненках платно 500р, можно записаться по телефону 222040. Мне он нравиться, это второй врач после Кахно к которому я ходила.

----------


## Zena

Ольчик, спасибо за ответ! Конечно, я перепутала, не Бондаренко, а Бондарев И.А. Мы к нему записались, только мы не из Калуги, не знаю, примет ли?!

----------


## летняя мама

А почему не приет? Больница же областная. Козельск - Калужская обл. Мне Бондарев понравился.

----------


## Ольчик

Конечно примет, областная больница.

----------


## Zena

Девочки, спасибо большое за ответы. Приедем, отпишусь как сходили.

----------


## kiara

*Кто-нибудь знаком с грамотным и вменяемым врачом - терапевтом, пульмонологом?*
Меня тут черт дернул сходить таки к врачу в связи с постоянно преследовавшей меня осиплостью голоса...Оба доктора - сын и папа Кравченко, по советам других врачей-лучшие...Но папа-не сильно вменяем)))а сын - из категории "больная, Ваше дело исполнять мои указания и молчать в тряпочку"! При чем поставили разные диагнозы...Ну и разные причины состояния.
P.S. Видимо, придется полюбить врачей и медицину, чтобы на пути стали встречаться лучшие из их представителей...Пока я их люто...ну вы понимаете)))

----------


## летняя мама

Этим летом часто к Склабинскому ходила(ухо лечила). Столкнулась у него с девушкой, которая уже год не могла избавиться от осиплости. Вылечил он её или нет, не знаю. Но лечить взялся.  Не хотите к нему обратиться? Он конечно не терапевт и не пульмонолог, а лор. Но все же.

ЗЫ: у меня тоже пару раз за это лето голос садился  так, что дня по 2-3 говорила шепетом.  Рассказала Склабинскому, тот сказал, что причин может быть много, в том числе и небольшой парез голосовых связок вследствии волнений и переживаний.

А врачей я не то чтобы люто... Я их опасаюсь, многих из тех, с кем сталкивалась((

----------


## kiara

Со связками как раз все в порядке, это я точно выяснила.Отеков нет, проходимость отличная, нет ни узлов, ни проч. ужасов. Поэтому лоры меня и "перепоручили" пульмонологам-терапевтам.
Склабинского знаю, спасибо, он еще мужа моего лечил в детстве-у мужа жуткие воспоминания))) Не по причине "плохого" врача, просто лечение было противное и болезненное, проколы, долбежки брррррррррр.
У меня хр.фарингит-я с этим согласна. Но мне важны причины, просто констатация факта и "берегите себя" меня не устраивает. За последний год сильный трахеит один за одним, все по одному же сценарию - меня это беспокоит! До этого я в жизни н6е знала, что такое трахеит, голос садился, но на это были причины вполне объективные. Сейчас что-вот нужно разобраться....
А лучшие лоры меня отфутболили к гастроэнтерологу (нет у меня рефлюкса!!!!!и не было отродясь).

----------


## Zena

Мы съездили в Анненки с ребенком к Бондареву. Сразу предупрежу: без направления не принимают даже платно. 
Бондарев нам понравился, очень позитивный человек. Назначил сыну лечение.
Зашли потом к Азарекову, но он нашу малявку не принял, т.к. занят был. Договорились, что позвоним ему заранее и назначим встречу.

----------


## polya

Zena
а можно у вас его телефон попросить? очень-очень нужно (я тут уже писала о наших проблемах). Все нас отправили куда подальши... 
Ездила мы уже туда, его на месте не было. А с двумя так не намотаешься на "авось". Поэтому очень прошу - напишите в личку его контакты, буду очень признательна!!!

----------


## Наталья

Скажите, к какому эндокринологу сходить? Взрослому, имею в виду. А то прям проблема в нашем городе....

----------


## polya

> Мы съездили в Анненки с ребенком к Бондареву. Сразу предупрежу: без направления не принимают даже платно.


К Бондареву можно записаться платно. Платные приемы у него с 14 до 15 часов. Нас в регистратуре записали без направления.

----------


## Zena

Polya, а нас без направления послали...за направлением. Сказали даже платно направление необходимо! Уточните еще раз. Мы были 6 августа.

----------


## kiara

Девочки и мальчики, хоть это будет отзыв не по Калужским врачам, но я уверена - не менее полезный!!! 
Тема эта обсуждалась у нас и увы, утешительных отзывов не было. Я хочу рассказать о стоматологической помощи для малышей и деток старше, но с боязнью этих врачей.
В общем, у нас пришло время решать вопрос с передним зубиком, где с года было меловое пятно, а в последние неск.месяцев появился кариес. Мы обратились в ДС-стоматологию детскую, на Баррикад,8 врач Светлана Маратовна. По первой проблеме - вариантов кроме серебрения и фтор-лака нет, но это не прокатит вообще, ибо это меры профилактики, а когда эмаль повреждена "поздно пить боржоми". Обнаружился кариес 5-ки, Ку все прекрасно переносил, был открыт и контактен, я спокойно выдохнула, но в какой-то момент то ли напугался бор-машины, то ли обезболивание было не достаточное, но продолжать отказался, расстроился, а дальше - паника и плач на 50 минут((((договориться так и не удалось, поставили лекарство и временную пломбу, с надеждой, что проработаю все это с ним дома...Но куда там, сын напугался жутко( пока мы тут мусолили, у него флюс случился( в общем, ужас-ужас. Зубик убирать, но опять же - КАК?! Здесь маячил лишь один вариант - блокировать сына, держать и т.п.....неееет.
Я напрямую спросила врача - в Москве есть варианты более гуманного лечения? Нам дали телефоны.
Мы отправились в Москву, в ДенталФэнтази. Люди - это вообще ДРУГОЙ МИР!!!!! Нет, это другая планета!
Мы съездили на консультацию, познакомились с врачами, Ку наладил контакт, правда, не сразу))))осмотр был таки прям в игровой комнате на диванах))) что нисколько не смутило врача) где угодно - лишь бы ребенок успокоился и доверился, сказала она. С ней мы обсудили плоан наших действий, допиваем назначенное лечение флюса и едем уже на процедуры. 
У них есть сайт, чтобы не давать рекламу - любой, погуглив, его найдет с легкостью, там море четкой информации. 
По ценам - даааа, это цены премиум-класса. Но и уровень тоже. И качество лечения, и профессионализм, и оборудование. У меня уже порядка 6 реальных клиентов - моих знакомых, кто не пожалел ни секунды о выборе, а для некоторых это было единственное спасение зубов годовалых деток.
Я лишь об одном жутко сожалею - ПОЧЕМУ никто из врачей не рассказывает о таких возможностях?! Мы в год были в той же ДС с меловым пятном, нам сказали - эмаль г***, ничего не сделать. Вернее серебрить(( Если бы я тогда знала, услышала... и разрушений в зубике было бы меньше, и кариес не развивался.
Поэтому я не буду молчать - МОЖНО И НУЖНО лечить зубки с ЛЮБЫМИ процессами, не ожидая "удобного" возраста, не дожидаясь, пока "сами сгниют и выпадут". Таких малышей лечат с применением седации - лечебного сна суперсовременным препаратами, это не наркоз в обычном нашем понимании, это именно сон, все обезболивание делается уже во сне в полости ротика, за один раз можно вылечить ВСЕ сразу!
А для деток постарше есть масочки с "веселящим газом"-закись азота, безвредный расслабляющий препарат. Все последующие осмотры - бесплатно, ребенок уже не боится, у него закрепляется лишь положительный опыт посещения этих врачей!
А какие там врачи - сплошь феи))))Милые, улыбаются, спокойные, приятные, умеют переключать ребенка, не давят, не уговаривают. Мы с мужем готовы были сами в кресло сесть, хотя и он и я - жесть, как боимся этого дела)))
Ох, это дорогого стоит!
P.S. мы были и будем в клинике на Проспекте Мира, 36.

----------


## Noireverte

Думаю, приносящие радость и комфорт места нужно рекламировать. Ссылку на сайт в студию! Также хотелось бы знать примеры цен.

----------


## kiara

Тогда с удовольствием и чистой совестью http://www.dentalfantasy.ru/
Ксения Рашидовна Муртазина - наш врач-фея)))
Пример цен: консультация 850р.
Дальше - все зависит от квалификации врача, степени процессов в зубе.
У них есть "средний чек" - примерный план лечения по цене - с масочкой в один прием 2-3 зубика 5-7000р.
С седацией до 0,5 часа в один прием от 4-5 зубиков (возможно с удалениями) и до 10зубиков - 20000р
С седацией до 1,5 ч - 50-60000руб.
С седацией до 4 ч и лечением (удалением, возможно короночками) от 10 до 20 зубиков 100-120000руб
В план лечения входят все снимки и проч.
А, клиника на Пр.Мира - самая дорогая.
Есть филиалы подальше от центра - там цена ниже на 20%.

----------


## Веснушка

Киар, согласна на все 100%. почему та же светлана маратовна сказала, что ничего не поделать, ну как ничего то??? поэтому я тоже присоединяюсь. тоже хотела написать отзыв, но все некогда. позже обещаю, что напишу. клиники этой сети есть в более "доступных" для нас местах, на Гарибальди и Гришина. но лечить что то масштабное нужно все же на проспекте мира. Мы лечили зубы во сне. звоните, спрашивайте, расскажу как было у нас.
и еще вопрос риторический: ну неужели наши калужские врачи не могути привезти все эти чудеса к нам? что же делать людям, у которых денег нет??? люди, это дикость, средние века просто.... у нас тоже с деньгами все неровно. просто вот повезло, что когда прихватило, деньги лежали на счете, отложенные на стройку.... если прихватит, за это время даже кредит не успеешь взять... что делать нам в калуге??? ужас....

----------


## Noireverte

> и еще вопрос риторический: ну неужели наши калужские врачи не могути привезти все эти чудеса к нам? что же делать людям, у которых денег нет??? люди, это дикость, средние века просто


Чудеса обеспечиваются сложным медицинским оборудованием, которое стоит многие миллионы, и высококлассными врачами. Поэтому вопрос можно поставить так: готов ли кто-то вложить деньги в открытие клиники с современным оснащением и привлечение/удержание специалистов?

----------


## kiara

Насчет привезти к нам - знаю точно, что ДС давно пытается, но наш областной Минздрав не дает лицензию наотрез даже на закись азота!
Есть лечение под общим наркозом (в/в тяжелым) с госпитализацией в обл.больнице в челюстно-лицевой хирургии, но там по строгим показаниям - травмы и проч. Да и оборудование и весь этот ужас от в/в наркоза(((((
И я вот еще думаю, что у нас на это все цены будут выше московских, просто потому, что без альтернативы будет.
Кредиты есть за 30 минут - до 100000 руб привезут прям домой! Нужен только паспорт. Есть рассрочка - на 50 дней без больших %.
Ну и я думаю, что можно там решить с оплатой хотя бы в два этапа.
Здоровья нам всем!!!!

----------


## Веснушка

Я о том, чтобы на деньги налогоплательщиков не строить фонтаны бешеной стоимости, а завезти в анненки оборудование и квалифицировать соответствующих врачей. 
у гошана щеку прихватило в субботу. мы поехали в анненки, нас там откровенно послали. нам пришлось ехать в "скорую зубную помощь" на тульскую, где слепая бабуля пыталась без всяких заморозок рассверлить гошану пломбу, которой у него отродясь не было.....в итоге его держали, не было даже банального ледокаина. бабуля ковыряла дырку для оттока бяки из зуба, при этом второй врачихе, которая держала железный пинцет, чтобы гошан рот не мог закрыть, приговаривала "осторожно, только челюсть ему не сломай" ....люди, у меня за эти 10 мин полбашки наверное поседело....это нормально, скажите?

----------


## polya

Уточнила - Бондарев принемает платно без направления.

Были у Азаренкова сегодня (договаривались по тел.). Я объяснила, как смогла. что с нами - ни снимки. ни заключения не смотрел. Потом сказал - сажайте на кушетку и все - ребенок в оре. Он нас оставил, сказал "поорите. я так работать не могу" и вышел. Мы успокоились минут за 10. Но при повторной попытке - опять плач. Смотреть не стал. Сказал приходить еще раз, ну а если плакать опять будет "насильно мил не будешь...". А мы будем плакать. это 100%. Мы к массажистки только с 3-го сеанса помню привыкали. И что делать - не знаю... У меня такие надежды на него были(((

Про зубных - здорово, конечно!

----------


## Веснушка

искать в москве детского остеопата который будет сюсюкать...это калуга, блин.... от невозможности ничего сделать так хреново!!!!

----------


## polya

Девочки-милые, может хирурга толкового посоветуте? детского? я уже даже не знаю к кому пойти. Нужен врач, который действительно захочет разобраться в прблеме. А то получается. бесплатно идешь - им пофиг, платно - тоже как-то все равно.... Сижу реву, не могу уже, не знаю, что и делать.(

----------


## polya

Весснушка
а в Москве к кому? просто искать - так шарлатанов полно. А у нас шея, я боюсь кому-попало ее доверять, мало-ли что...

----------


## polya

Ренген тоже, когда делали. ведь так и не посмотрели 1-2 позвонок. Там надо, чтобы неподвижно с открытым ртом лежал. Тоже сказали, приходите, когда поспокойней станет. Это как? В 5 лет? а до этого, что делать???

----------


## Веснушка

Кать, в домашнем ребенке же были статьи остеопата, савельева кажется. у него есть сайт, там можно глянуть координаты других остеопатов. или ему прям написать, он подскажет. но в москве цены конечно....но мне кажется тут уж все отдашь.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Ренген тоже, когда делали. ведь так и не посмотрели 1-2 позвонок. Там надо, чтобы неподвижно с открытым ртом лежал. Тоже сказали, приходите, когда поспокойней станет. Это как? В 5 лет? а до этого, что делать???


 polya, я там в теме про остеопатов писала координаты остеопата, к которому мы в Москве ходили. От него же слышала, что до 5ти лет самое эффективное обращаться, после уже просто облегчения состояния и легкая корректировка.
Еще я когда тут искала остеопата, очень рекомендовали Юрия Лебедева, рекомендации от более 5ти человек моих личных знакомых, контакты могу поискать или погуглите. Он именно с малышами работает, прям с младенцами и старше. Мы сами к нему один раз ходили на прием, он очень с детьми хорошо, еще принимает беременных. А потом мы ходили к Александру Приходько, я сама ходили к нему перед родами, очень помог, потом показала ему и детей, и мужа. И сложилось впечатление, что очень хороший специалист, он невролог-остеопат. Порядок цен 4000р. за прием ребенка (1 час), 5000р. за прием взрослого (1 час). Приходько принимает в центре на Цветном Бульваре, Лебедев еще где-то.

----------


## kiara

Катюш- в Москве  самые хорошие отзывы об остеопате Савельеве (Дмитрий Иванович вроде) но он и самый дорогой, говорят и попасть не просто, кажется у нас кто-то был у него на приемах, в темах где-то писали про него, еще есть Молчанова Марианна Евгеньевна она и остеопат и педиатр, принимает в Центре традиционного акушерства(можно найти по поиску) - у неё моя подруга была с дочками, очень и очень довольны! У девочки сложные проблемы решили.

----------


## kiara

Я безумно разочаровалась уже в медпомощи у нас в городе((( Даже когда врачи-твои любимые родственники, они не помогают, а просто разводят руками и говорят "ну милая, хроническая форма, ну что ж поделать.Полощи горло, каждое утро, как зубы чистить, так и горло..." А на вопрос - а может с причинами поработаем - улыбаются так снисходительно....
Нееееет, я так не хочу!
Искать, искать и еще раз искать - но не здесь!Качественно и с причинами у нас не работает никто!

----------


## polya

Были у невролога Бондарева И.А. в Аненках (платный прием. без направления - 500р. запись быстрая, не надо неделями ждать). Очень понравился. Очень грамотный, а главное - человечный врач, таких в наше время мало осталось. Вник в проблему, посмотрел и подсказал, к кому лучше обратиться! Не стал назначать кучу медикоментов, которые в нашей ситуации и не нужны, но почему-то другие неврологи нам их так любили назначать (на всякий случай, что-ли...) Советую!

----------


## yakudza

polya, наконец-то вы хоть где-то нашли понимание! рада за вас)))

----------


## Ole4kaslastenka

Здравствуйте! Посоветуйте хорошего, адекватного, внимательного гинеколога в Калуге для планирования беременности.Спасибо!

----------


## mamaRita

гинеколог Деева, тему почитайте, писали про нее несколько раз.

----------


## Hava

Подскажите пожалуйста, к кому обратиться чтобы поставить брекеты взрослому человеку? к кому попало не хочется..

----------


## ника

Елена. а Илюхин он где принимает? и как к  нему попасть? он только детский или взрослым тоже помогает?

----------


## ника

и ещё...была сегодня у Шульца (в Красном Кресте принимает). пошла первый раз  к нему по направлению..... Девочки!!! это ужас!!!назначил лечение и сказал придти через неделю...но ноги туда больше идти не хотят ( кто-нибудь был у него?

----------


## Аленка

Девочки, посоветуйте, ребенку 2,3 г. Обнаружила, что у нас появляется кариес. Посоветуйте, где лучше лечат, и кто лучше лечит - в частной (какой именно) или в областной стоматологии.

----------


## kazangi

> Девочки, посоветуйте, ребенку 2,3 г. Обнаружила, что у нас появляется кариес. Посоветуйте, где лучше лечат, и кто лучше лечит - в частной (какой именно) или в областной стоматологии.


http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?...B1%D0%BA%D0%B8 тут много обсуждали

----------


## Амина

Девочки, а как и за какое время нужно записываться на УЗИ к Михайлову? Мне перед НГ надо, буквально перед самым))

----------


## Polixenia

Марин, я однажды записывалась к Михайлову недели за три или четыре. Но, правда, так и не попала на прием, т.к. досрочно родила)) И тоже - очень-очень поздравляю тебя!!!

----------


## Амина

Спасибо, Оксан) Ну, родить я точно не успею))) А как ты записывалась? Куда нужно звонить? ПРосто на УЗИ в Анненки?

----------


## Ёжик

У него когда как. Однажды буквально  через пару дней готов записать был. А было что и за 3 недели. Звонить лучше ему напрямую - го-о-о-ораздо дешевле, чем официальная цена.
И я тоже поздравляю!!!

----------


## Амина

Ёжик, а не подскажешь номер телефона? Если в начале декабря позвонить, нормально будет или лучше прямо сейчас, чтобы наверняка?))))

----------


## Polixenia

Марина, я записывалась через мужниного друга, который тоже узист, но, как он сам выражается, "по кишкам")) Михайлов - его коллега. У меня даже был мобильный Михайлова, но в прошлом году, когда у меня потерялся сотовый, этот контакт, как и многие другие полезные контакты, был утерян((

----------


## Polixenia

Марина, вот что нашла в тырнете: Михайлов Алексей Викторович — тел.72-56-45
И вообще, может, тебе эта тема интересна будет: http://www.baby.ru/blogs/post/86345265-82989043/
Кстати, расскажи потом, какого гинеколога ты выбрала. Тоже очень интересно. Хочу найти такого врача, как Малярская, но в Калуге)) ибо в столицу мотаться слишком накладно.

----------


## kazangi

Марин, звони в отделение узи и проси переключить на Михайлова, и там уж договоришься

----------


## Амина

Не, Оксан, к гинекологам я равнодушна, обойдусь местным. А то и вовсе без них. Я только на УЗИ "больная"))

----------


## Polixenia

)))) а на учет, вообще, планируешь вставать?

----------


## Амина

Не знаю пока)))

----------


## Polixenia

и правильно) об этом можно будет подумать значительно позже)

----------


## Ёжик

Сейчас рано однозначно))) В принципе можно и через регистратуру его попросить. Ему трубку приносят. Я сотовый потеряла со всеми контактами. Но сейчас все восстанавливаю. Так что если надо, напишу попозже.

----------


## Амина

Спасибо, девочки, нашла его мобильный)

----------


## kiara

Меня то спросить не судьба была?))))))))))))

----------


## Амина

Ну кто ж знал?) Я пыталась завести разговор об УЗИ))

----------


## mamaRita

Маринк, я в лёкгом обмороке... И УЗИ тут не при чём!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Амина

:Smile:  Всё в дневнике  :Wink:

----------


## polya

Я Михайлова нежно обожаю и люблю) Со старшим на узи на 30 декабря записывалась в первых числах дек. Лучше раньше в плане того, что будет возможность день повыбирать и время. А то со вторым, когда я записывалась за 3 недели, только одно время и предложил - все занято было.

----------


## Angioia

Девочки, подскажите хорошего массажиста для грудничка. Дочке 2 месяца без недели. Чтобы на дом выезжал. Какие сейчас цены и сколько по времени должен длится массаж. Сейчас приходит к нам массажистка, но я не очень довольна. Делает 15-20 минут всего и цена 600 рублей. Или может это нормально?  Да и ребенок плачет после массажа до истерики.

----------


## летняя мама

У меня детки уже большие, цен не знаю на грудничковый массаж. Но могу порекомендовать девочку. Роман Лариса. Ни одного плохого отзыва не слышала. Делает массаж+гимнастика+плавание  (в ваннной). Домой приезжает. тел.8-903-696-92-18. С детьми очень хорошо ладит.
По времени у нас минут 40 -45 получалось на все.

----------


## yakudza

Ларису Рома мне тоже рекомендовали как очень хорошего специалиста. Цена у нее будет тоже не меньше 600. Я сначала ей позвонила, а потом нашла массажиста у нас во Льва Толстого. Он делал нам массаж месяцев в 9-10. Минут 20 и практически всё это время мы плакали. Интересно, получается ли у кого-то без слёз? Может как раз Лариса умеет?
Результат не заставил себя долго ждать. Мы тут же начали более активно двигаться.

А какие у вас в 2 месяца показания для массажа, если не секрет?

----------


## Ёжик

Нам Лариса делала массаж. И без слез)

----------


## летняя мама

С Ларисой -без слез) Проверено на своих детях и детях знакомых. У моих такие улыбки на мордахах расцветали, когда Лариса приходила. Особенно сына радовался.  
А результаты виды сразу. Помню сынуля после первого же занятия гимнастикой переворачиваться научился, и так ему это понравилось, что всю ночь не спал, упражнялся.  У дочки дисплазия ТБС была, чего только врачи не советовали: и шину Вильямского и т. д. С помощью массажа и гимнастики всё исправили.  
Опыта у Ларисы достаточно, она более 10 лет работает. Начинала в отделении патологии новорожденных.

----------


## Angioia

> А какие у вас в 2 месяца показания для массажа, если не секрет?


Нам невролог ставит энцефалопатию, выписал пантогам и глицин, массаж пооветовал. Я пока решила делать только массаж, лекарства не хочется давать. Еще в большой ванне плаваем. Такие маленькие как мы наверное все плачут во время массажа, может привыкнет.

----------


## Angioia

Ларисе позвонила- у нее все занято до нового года. По голосу молодая совсем, прям девочка, что опыт большой и не подумаешь))) но расспросила обо всем. Очень приятная показалась. Пока нам посоветовала кого то другого искать, чтобы всемя не терять.

----------


## летняя мама

> Ларисе позвонила- у нее все занято до нового года. По голосу молодая совсем, прям девочка, что опыт большой и не подумаешь))) но расспросила обо всем. Очень приятная показалась. Пока нам посоветовала кого то другого искать, чтобы всемя не терять.


Она и на вид девочка-девочка)). Года 32 ей.  Приятная, да. 
Моим месяца по полтора было, когда начинали массажики с Ларисой. Не плакали.

----------


## Angioia

Как жаль, что она не сможет((( а кроме нее больше никого толкового не знаете?

----------


## Hava

у нас тоже была энцефолопатия, тоже выписывали пантогам и успокаивали что все будет хорошо.. дай Бог чтобы у всех было хорошо, но не всегда так получается. Советую найти хорошего невролога, массаж с плаванием и гимнастикой, остеопат - обязательно.  главное не упустить. и самой каждый день с ребенком заниматься. здоровья вам.

----------


## kiara

По поводу ПЭП - пантогам и глицин это не лечение, это называется *простите за грубое слово*  "фуфломицины" - и тот и другое препарат просто пустышки! Они не дают никакой динамики, никакого лечебного эффекта, не было даже клин.испытаний. Просто "аминокислоты, полезные для мозговой деятельности" - но они здоровым просто как витамины, хотя зачем здоровым витамины - еще тот вопрос))) а тем, кто действительно нуждается в лечении - просто никак не помогают. "Помогают" тем, у кого ПЭП и в помине не было, а диагноз шлепнули для контроля - типа подбородок дрожит, голову не уверенно держит, кричит чего-то на осмотре.... Через три месяца все приходит в норму само собой в силу возраста - а врачи довольны, ну вот - лечение Вам помогло....
Если диагноз ПЭП у Вас под сомнением (а его почти каждому второму ребенку ставят не глядя! для профилактики) - действительно, очень разумно сейчас обратиться именно к *остеопату*!!! Если все серьезно, то эти препараты - пустышки, только время терять.
Еще хвалили массажиста Елену, если найду её телефон - напишу здесь. Но я лично с ней не знакома, никогда не делали массаж детям с помощью профессионалов.

----------


## kiara

Очень Вам советую, чтобы разобраться для себя в вопросах ПЭП и адекватности  лечения ( а также прочих вопросах) почитать материалы Дискуссионного клуба Русского медицинского сервера http://forums.rusmedserv.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7
Мне кажется, что только здесь в нашей стране "водятся" адекватные и грамотные врачи.
Здоровья Вам и деткам!

----------


## Гардарика

Здравствуйте, Естественные мамы Калуги! Случайно попала к вам на форум (искала остеопата для мужа) и приятно удивилась - как много тут у вас сторонников естественного родительства. Мы с семьей недавно переехали в Калужскую область (недалеко от Перемышля) из Москвы. Своих деток я тоже рожала дома, кормила до самоотлучения (один еще никак не отлучится - ему уже 4 :Smile: )) и носила в слинге. Вобщем-то и Москву покинули мы ради более естественной жизни...
А пишу я в теме о врачах потому, что заметила несколько сообщений о нехватке в Калуге гомеопатов :Smile:  Поскольку я закончила курс классической гомеопатии и акушерства "Тропос" http://homeotropos.com/, три года принимаю самостоятельно, читаю курсы по домашней гомеопатии в Москве, то все-таки решилась, наконец, написать сюда... Очень не хочется создавать такую саморекламу, но, признаться не знаю, каким еще образом предложить свою помощь  :Smile:  
Если кому-то действительно нужно - пишите, приезжайте, буду рада помочь  :Smile:

----------


## Angioia

> По поводу ПЭП - пантогам и глицин это не лечение, это называется *простите за грубое слово*  "фуфломицины" - и тот и другое препарат просто пустышки! Они не дают никакой динамики, никакого лечебного эффекта, не было даже клин.испытаний. Просто "аминокислоты, полезные для мозговой деятельности" - но они здоровым просто как витамины, хотя зачем здоровым витамины - еще тот вопрос))) а тем, кто действительно нуждается в лечении - просто никак не помогают. "Помогают" тем, у кого ПЭП и в помине не было, а диагноз шлепнули для контроля - типа подбородок дрожит, голову не уверенно держит, кричит чего-то на осмотре.... Через три месяца все приходит в норму само собой в силу возраста - а врачи довольны, ну вот - лечение Вам помогло....
> Если диагноз ПЭП у Вас под сомнением (а его почти каждому второму ребенку ставят не глядя! для профилактики) - действительно, очень разумно сейчас обратиться именно к *остеопату*!!! Если все серьезно, то эти препараты - пустышки, только время терять.
> Еще хвалили массажиста Елену, если найду её телефон - напишу здесь. Но я лично с ней не знакома, никогда не делали массаж детям с помощью профессионалов.


Кто бы знал- серъезно это у нас или нет. Были мы в областной у хорошего (как говорят) невролога, он нам диагноз поставил и лекарства эти прописал. Остеопата здесь на форуме хвалили тоже из областной- Азаренкова. Он малявочек двухмесячных принимает, не знаете? А самой заниматься- это еще надо знать как- вы в свое время что делали?

----------


## polya

У меня есть хорошая массажистка - она делает именно массаж, не гимнастику и не плавание. Сеанс минут 45-50. берет 600 (может чуть больше уже). Нашли через знакомых, которым в Аненках в 3 мес. сказали, что у девочки угроза ДЦП и ходить она не будет. К ней попали в 5 мес девочка даже голову не держала толком. Так вот она ее на ноги поставила. девочка, как девочка, ей уже почти 3 года. А нам она очень помогала и помогает с шеей нашей (я тут уже писала). работает в реалиб. центре. Могу в личку тел. написать. Я ее обожаю и очень ей благодарна!
Мы если и плакали первый раз она не доводила до истерики - отвлекала. разрешала и на руки взять. изворачивалась сама как могла - ребенка не мучала. Но у нее тоже всегда народа много.

----------


## kiara

> Кто бы знал- серъезно это у нас или нет. Были мы в областной у хорошего (как говорят) невролога, он нам диагноз поставил и лекарства эти прописал. Остеопата здесь на форуме хвалили тоже из областной- Азаренкова. Он малявочек двухмесячных принимает, не знаете? А самой заниматься- это еще надо знать как- вы в свое время что делали?


Я ничего не делала, потому как не было надобности) Я просто в курсе медицинских тонкостей и фармакологии. Обычно, если ПЭП не ярко выражена, подобное лечение и назначают. А чтобы понять, я Вам ссылки предложила Русмедсерва посмотреть, там и посоветоваться можно со специалистами.
Насчет Азаренкова-не могу ничего сказать,это Вы поговорите с теми, кто у него был, вот *Hava* была как раз.
В Москве все таки лучше остеопаты - и опыта больше и выбор специалистов.

----------


## Hava

я тоже сначала ничего не делала - в силу доверия врачам и неопытности, да и после вторых родов  долго приходила в себя. у Азаренкова были, пока ребенок маленький - хорошо, позволяет  заниматься собой, а сейчас выросла моя девочка и на чужих людей мы реагируем плачем, даже на любимую нами Жанну - это наш массажист. Поэтому у Азаренкова больше не была, опять хочу к остеопату съездить в Москву, может там с детьми лучше ладят. По поводу того что дети плачут на массаже. Мой ребенок плачет диким криком на первом, дальше все спокойнее и к 4-5 массажу мы с улыбкой переносим всю процедуру полностью вместе с гимнастикой - привыкаем. Если ваш ребенок поел, поспал и чистый - ничего страшного - только легкие развиваются, просто будьте в поле зрения, разговаривайте, за ручку держите, целуйте, любимые игрушки, музыка и т.д. Моя красавица успокаивается когда я ей животик целую)) 
я уже писала - самое главное - ваша вера что ваш ребенок здоров/будет здоров. Невролог, остеопат, массаж и  гимнастика - помимо того что делает профессиональный массажист вы должны делать сами  каждый день, не бойтесь, есть элементарные вещи которые вам покажут и с которыми вы легко справитесь. плавание - хотя бы в ванне. мы ставили пиявки и иголки - почитайте  инфо в интернете и решите для себя самостоятельно. пьем Аминокислоты (Примавера). ездим к массажистке раз в 3 месяца в Марфино (Московская область)  - это помимо массажа в Калуге. Не могу сказать что нам помогло что-то одно. Но прогресс есть. значит будем продолжать)) хочу поехать в Институт Восточной Медицины в Москве.  позже отпишусь. если кто-то уже был - поделитесь.

----------


## Hava

RED NOSE - красные носы, есть такая организация у нас в Калуге, кто что знает?

----------


## kiara

Я слышала  только о благотворительном фонде "Красные носы", но это явно не к медицинской теме...

----------


## Светлана

нужны отзывы о Евстатове - гематологе

----------


## anna

Добрый день, Всем! Может быть я немножко не в тему, но хотелось бы рассказать про такого знаменитого врача Дуная С.Н. 21.12.2012г. на грабцевском шоссе возле магазина Краут-А была авария в которой принимал участие г-н Дунай С.Н. в тот день была пробка с области в сторону г.Калуги, а так как мы с Малого нам нужно было выехать со стоянки в сторону области, а там висит знак только направо, но так как образовалась пробка водители стояли в два ряда и махали всем чтобы выезжали на лево иначе образовался бы затор на стоянке возле краут-а, соответственно выезжали все и выехали и мы, но как только мы встали на свою полосу в сторону области на огромной скоросте навстечу прям нам в лоб летет г-н Дунай на шкоде с пассажирами, он таксовал: какой же замечательный детский врач которому приходиться еще и таксовать? Те женщины которые сидели в его машине они вышли в шоке и говорили о том, что они пытались его остановить но г-н Дунай сказал что щас он тут всех «сделает» и довезет их до места, но не довез!!! Слава Богу что все живы, когда приехали «доблестные сотрудники ГИБДД» они его узнали и делают виноватыми нас, да мы нарушили знак при выезде, но и г-ну Дунаю никто недавал право нарушить сплошную и лететь по встречке. Сейчас мы подаем в суд на него потому-что по нормальному должна быть обоюдка но г-н Дунай заявил так как я знаменитый врач у него все в ГИБДД подмазано!!! Вот такие врачи лечат наших детей, я бы не советовала бы к нему обращаться.
P.S. Желаю Всем крепкого здоровья и чтобы на Вашем пути в жизни как можно меньше приходилось обращаться к врачам, особенно к таким  как Дунай С.Н.!!!!!!

----------


## yakudza

ничего не могу сказать про этого человека, слышу впервые. но если он плохой человек, это ещё не значит, что он плохой врач.

----------


## Ольчик

А где принимает такой гематолог?

----------


## Ольчик

Как врач он мне не понравился, да и как человек тоже, хотя видела его один раз на приеме с ребенком приходили, и потом еще просто в больнице.

----------


## Ольчик

Подскажите хорошего аллерголога детского?

----------


## kazangi

> ничего не могу сказать про этого человека, слышу впервые. но если он плохой человек, это ещё не значит, что он плохой врач.


Кать, ты о нем не слышала, потому что у тебя девочки. Среди мама мальчиков про него такие жуткие истории ходят...

----------


## kiara

И я, как мама мальчиков, ничего не знаю и даже не слышала про него.
Мне вот честно скажу, не нравится сам тон данного сообщения. Какой-то он не пристойный данной теме и форуму в целом...

----------


## IRISCHKA

...мне кажется это просто "крик души" ...

----------


## kazangi

> И я, как мама мальчиков, ничего не знаю и даже не слышала про него.


может потому, что ты по врачам не ходишь))

----------


## kiara

Скорее всего, потому что нам не надо по ним ходить))))

----------


## kazangi

> Скорее всего, потому что нам не надо по ним ходить))))


и слава богу

----------


## Angioia

Дорогие мамочки! Перечитывать 33 страницы просто некогда)) 
Какой медцентр из наших посоветуете. Чтобы уж прикрепиться и ходить с ребенком в одно место. Главное- педиатр чтобы был хороший. Хочется внимания и профессионализма.

----------


## летняя мама

Мне кажется, в наших мед.центрах не угадаешь. Сегодня там врач работает, завтра нет.

Из педиатров Никищенко  Ольга Васильевна нравится, в СПИДцентре. Внимательна, да.   Давно, правда, у неё были. Последние года два к врачам обращаемся только если справка нужна.

----------


## Надежда777

Здравствуйте! Посоветуйте пожалуйста маммолога женщину! Очень нужно..

----------


## летняя мама

> Здравствуйте! Посоветуйте пожалуйста маммолога женщину! Очень нужно..


Смирнова Ия Алексеевна. В Обнинске. Специалист высочайшего класса. К ней отовсюду едут. Причем, по её словам, из Калуги сильно запущенные. Если серьезная проблема, то не теряйте здесь время. Найдите возможность попасть к ней.
http://www.mrrc.obninsk.ru/?id=320 здесь какие-то контакты есть.

----------


## Надежда777

Спасибо большое! Но я еще сама не знаю есть ли вообще проблема(у меня подмышечные линфоузлы болят при надавливании, вообще не знаю отчего это может быть) мне бы в Калуге попасть на осмотр, а то нет возможности в Обнинск ехать

----------


## летняя мама

> Спасибо большое! Но я еще сама не знаю есть ли вообще проблема(у меня подмышечные линфоузлы болят при надавливании, вообще не знаю отчего это может быть) мне бы в Калуге попасть на осмотр, а то нет возможности в Обнинск ехать


А Вы УЗИ сделайте молочной железы. И гинеколог направление дает в онкодиспансер. Меня к мужчине записывали, но я по знакомству договаривалась и попала на прием (в онкодиспансере) к женщине, она вообще-то маммолог, но у них там как хирург числится. Не помню, как её зовут (2 года назад это было), но известная такая дама, в годах уже.

А почему принципиально именно к женщине попасть ? Простите за бестактность.

----------


## Надежда777

> А Вы УЗИ сделайте молочной железы. И гинеколог направление дает в онкодиспансер. Меня к мужчине записывали, но я по знакомству договаривалась и попала на прием (в онкодиспансере) к женщине, она вообще-то маммолог, но у них там как хирург числится. Не помню, как её зовут (2 года назад это было), но известная такая дама, в годах уже.
> 
> А почему принципиально именно к женщине попасть ? Простите за бестактность.


А вы не знаете, есть ли маммолог в Красном Кресте? я просто туда отношусь. А маммография и узи это разные вещи? да я просто мужчины стесняюсь немного(

----------


## летняя мама

> А вы не знаете, есть ли маммолог в Красном Кресте? я просто туда отношусь. А маммография и узи это разные вещи? да я просто мужчины стесняюсь немного(


Про Красный крест не знаю. Узи и маммография -разные вещи. Маммографию без направлкения не сделают, мне кажется. А УЗИ сделают.  А мужчины -они ж врачи, им по-моему все равно. Мне вот один онколог как-то раз сказал после осмтра: "У Вас чудесная грудь, не в плане красоты, а в плане здоровья" Я прям не знала, как реагировать,  про здоровье порадовало, про красоту -не особо)))

----------


## Надежда777

> Про Красный крест не знаю. Узи и маммография -разные вещи. Маммографию без направлкения не сделают, мне кажется. А УЗИ сделают.  А мужчины -они ж врачи, им по-моему все равно. Мне вот один онколог как-то раз сказал после осмтра: "У Вас чудесная грудь, не в плане красоты, а в плане здоровья" Я прям не знала, как реагировать,  про здоровье порадовало, про красоту -не особо)))


Спасибо большое! Попробую записаться на прием в красный крест может быть..

----------


## Polixenia

*Надежда777* 

я делала как-то маммографию на М. Горького - такое небольшое одноэтажное здание почти напротив роддома, в том же здании еще флюорографию делают. Маммологом там была женщина, если что)

----------


## Кицунэ

Здравствуйте, Кто может подсказать о гинекологе Наумкиной? Очень активно мне её рекомендуют, что подозрительно стало.

----------


## летняя мама

Про Наумкину тоже послушаю. Очень мне её один узи-специалист рекомендовал. Вот прямо настоятельно так.

----------


## Надежда777

> *Надежда777* 
> 
> я делала как-то маммографию на М. Горького - такое небольшое одноэтажное здание почти напротив роддома, в том же здании еще флюорографию делают. Маммологом там была женщина, если что)


Спасибо за ответ!)

----------


## Надежда777

Здравствуйте! А кто нибудь слышал что нибудь о Моторине Анатолии Александровиче
хирург, маммолог, доктор медицинских наук. Он в элите принимает

----------


## Jazz

Могу подсказать про Наумкину. На мой взгляд это человек, который занимается на 100% своим делом и занимается давно. Очень внимательный врач - и в профессиональном плане, и в плане отношения к пациенту. Как она ведет беременность - не знаю, здесь ничего не могу подсказать. Но если с какой-то "болячкой" по женской части, то я бы тоже рекомендовала к ней обращаться.

----------


## летняя мама

> Могу подсказать про Наумкину. На мой взгляд это человек, который занимается на 100% своим делом и занимается давно.


Спасибо большое.

----------


## Надежда777

> Могу подсказать про Наумкину. На мой взгляд это человек, который занимается на 100% своим делом и занимается давно. Очень внимательный врач - и в профессиональном плане, и в плане отношения к пациенту. Как она ведет беременность - не знаю, здесь ничего не могу подсказать. Но если с какой-то "болячкой" по женской части, то я бы тоже рекомендовала к ней обращаться.


Скажите пожалуйста, где она принимает?

----------


## Веснушка

Надежда, запись к Наумкиной тел. 744629, каждый будний день, с 9 до 12. принимает она на кутузова, адрес точно не знаю, напротив суда, там вглубине в старом доме у нее кабинет.

----------


## mamaRita

Девчонки, я опять про Азаренкова спрошу. Поняла, что никак мне без него не обойтись, видимо... Помнится, писали, что он переезжал в другой корпус, может кто знает новые контакты его? Спасибки заранее!

----------


## Надежда777

> Надежда, запись к Наумкиной тел. 744629, каждый будний день, с 9 до 12. принимает она на кутузова, адрес точно не знаю, напротив суда, там вглубине в старом доме у нее кабинет.


Спасибо большое!

----------


## Надежда777

Ржаксенский Игорь Михайлович - маммолог, пластический хирург. Принимает в Семье и в Железнодорожной. Ужасный врач! Просто слов нет... Узи показало мастопатию, он даже на узи смотреть не стал, при пальпации ничего не обнаружил, прописал пить мастофит ИЛИ мастопол ИЛИ мастодинон... Может быть как хирург он еще и хорош, но точно не как маммолог

----------


## kazangi

> Девчонки, я опять про Азаренкова спрошу. Поняла, что никак мне без него не обойтись, видимо... Помнится, писали, что он переезжал в другой корпус, может кто знает новые контакты его? Спасибки заранее!


в МгК сегодня писали, что он зав. неврологическим отделением в 5 корпусе в анненках

----------


## mamaRita

> в МгК сегодня писали, что он зав. неврологическим отделением в 5 корпусе в анненках


Ир, что такое МгК?.. Спасибки за инфу!

----------


## kazangi

> Ир, что такое МгК?.. Спасибки за инфу!


 Мамочки г.Калуги, Рит, группа в однокласах))))

----------


## Hava

725858
725899
один из номеров Азаренкова, другой медсестры-секретаря так скажем))
и там и там можно договориться о приеме.
контакты уже не раз давались в этой теме.

----------


## Екатерина Д

Согласна. Очень внимательная и адекватная... Мне ее самой посоветовали, не жалею!!!

----------


## yakudza

> Согласна. Очень внимательная и адекватная... Мне ее самой посоветовали, не жалею!!!


это вы о ком?

----------


## Екатерина Д

> Согласна. Очень внимательная и адекватная... Мне ее самой посоветовали, не жалею!!!


Это я про Дееву

----------


## Екатерина Д

> Здравствуйте, Кто может подсказать о гинекологе Наумкиной? Очень активно мне её рекомендуют, что подозрительно стало.


У меня только положительные отзывы о Татьяне Николаевне. Опытный и грамотный врач. На сколько я знаю она раньше в БСМП была заведующей отделением.

----------


## Екатерина Д

> Подскажите хорошего аллерголога детского?


Меня тоже интересует этот вопрос.

----------


## Ольчик

Порекомендуйте хорошего маммолога в калуге.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Девочки, а мне нужен хороший детский невролог, знаете такого?

----------


## Ольчик

Кахно-принимает на Никитина, и на Вилонова по средам. На втром месте для меня Бондарев-принимает в Анненках.

----------


## Ольчик

Посоветуйте хорошего взрослого нейрохирурга

----------


## Angioia

А Кто- нибудь слышал об остеопате из Обнинска - Кац Анна Валерьевна?

----------


## ashton

Богатчикова Екатерина константиновна врач-гинеколог, работает на м. горького в гинекологической больнице, характер отвратительный, к больным относится невнимательно, по ее вине случился выкидыш на 8 неделе. легла вбольницу на сохранение, с легкой отслойкой... после ее осмотра с зеркалами через неск-ко часов началось сильное кровотечение... на след день узи, сердечко еще билось, но шансов уже было мало((( через пару дней повела меня на осмотр, пойдем говорит, "ато ты тут лежишь, а может тебе и сохранять-то нечего"....итог- выкидыш

----------


## yakudza

ashton, ужасная история! Сочувствую....

----------


## yakudza

Я сегодня полдня пребываю в приятном шоке от встречи с ЛОРом в КСМ!!! Уже около года мучаюсь с соплями, лечу гайморит, даже в больнице полежала. А оказалось, что причина этого не гайморит, а тонзилит. Я была в шоке, почему ни один из смотревших и лечивших (!) меня врачей не догадался заглянуть мне, простите, в рот! Просто НИКТО туда не смотрел. А это ведь ЛОР!

Так что мои самые восторженные отзывы в адрес Каршина Александра Викторовича! 
Во-первых подробно расспросил обо всех симптомах,
во-вторых, не позволил высказывать свои предположения (уверенность) относительно диагноза,
в-третьих, тщательно осмотрел ухо, горло, нос))
в-четвертых, очень подробно и терпеливо объяснил, как мне самой промывать пазухи,
и в-пятых, порекомендовал, показал и записал гимнастику для миндалин! я в шоке!!!
Очень внимательный, компетентный, с чувством юмора и в то же время не отвлекающийся от темы, специалист!

А также моё крайнее негодование адресовано зав. Лор отделением в Аненках - (доктору мед. наук) Кравченко Дмитрию Валерьевичу. Карьерист, не интересующийся состоянием пациентов вообще!

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, кто-нибудь дюфостан во время беременности принимал? Врач назначал после анализов на гормоны?
Кто у нас из врачей специализируется на сохранении беременности и при этом не считает Б. болезнью, во время которой необходимо принимать немыслимое количество таблеток и витаминчиков?

----------


## polya

Я принимала Утрожестан (они из одной оперы с Дюфостоном).  Без анализов, но у меня была угроза - кровило сильно и живот тянуло, тут уже не было времени ждать 2 дня гормоны. Потом уже сдавала что-то... Помню с 13-14 недель постепенно отменяла.

----------


## kiara

> А также моё крайнее негодование адресовано зав. Лор отделением в Аненках - (доктору мед. наук) Кравченко Дмитрию Валерьевичу. Карьерист, не интересующийся состоянием пациентов вообще!


Кать-по поводу Кравченко-ооочень поддерживаю!!!!!! Была у него на платном приеме, на вопрос "зачем капать гормон в горло" - ответ "вам что, не закапывали никогда? ну, не хотите, не надо"......Я первый раз услышала такое назначение для себя и вполне резонно, что спросила и целесообразности...
Была после него у его папы....это вообще отдельная песня)))) Там меня направили лечить фарингит в гастроотделение, подозревая у меня ночной рефлюкс(это заброс желудочных соков ночью, которые разъедают глотку). Крайне разочаровала доктора, что мой ЖКТ здоров и я Не ем "гадость" и не пью по ночам "холодненькое" - я вообще не ем и не пью холодные продукты-не люблю))))) 
А мой хронический фарингит так никто не захотел лечить. Ситмпоматически немного сняли обострение, а вот избавить меня полностью даже и не стали обсуждать....

----------


## kiara

> Девочки, кто-нибудь дюфостан во время беременности принимал? Врач назначал после анализов на гормоны?
> Кто у нас из врачей специализируется на сохранении беременности и при этом не считает Б. болезнью, во время которой необходимо принимать немыслимое количество таблеток и витаминчиков?


Оля, я тоже использовала утрожестан, но с анализами, как терапию до Б и первые неск.недель во время. Правда, нужно до 20 недель, но я не стала сама, просто так почувствовала и все.
Беременность вела Гудкова, тут о ней уже много писали, но меня она хотела вот прям "лечить"))))

----------


## Веснушка

я с Гошкой принимала дюфастон до 20 нед, сейчас утрожестан примерно до 14. без анализов, второй раз узи только делала. тянуло живот оба раза сильно.

----------


## летняя мама

поняла, всем спасибо)

----------


## Juli

Симашкова Светлана Владимировна, врач акушер-гинеколог, кто нибудь может что-то сказать про нее, кто беременность наблюдал у нее???

----------


## polya

Я у Симашковой наблюдала 2 беременности - числилась и иногда ходила. Врач как врач. Грубовата иногда, сюсюкать не будет, лекарства по делу назначает.

----------


## Juli

Кто может посоветовать хорошего узиста по беременности на ранних сроках?

----------


## Juli

Кто у кого по беременности наблюдался в ЖК №4, кто что может рассказать про своих гинекологов? Кто к Щербак ходил или к Никулиной?

----------


## летняя мама

> Кто может посоветовать хорошего узиста по беременности на ранних сроках?


Михайлов Алексей Викторович
Анненки Он до 30 июля в отпуске. В этой теме несколькими страницами ранее телефон есть. Но медсестра сейчас не записывает, сказала, что Михайлов запишет сам, когда выйдет из отпуска.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Михайлов Алексей Викторович
> Анненки Он до 30 июля в отпуске. В этой теме несколькими страницами ранее телефон есть. Но медсестра сейчас не записывает, сказала, что Михайлов запишет сам, когда выйдет из отпуска.


Откуда информация? Третьего ждете? =))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Мне показался адекватным узистом Скорятин А.В. дежурит в 3ей больнице Отделение УЗИ 4ый этаж с 4 до 7ми вечера понедельник и среда. 1150р. за узи. Это если платно. Как бесплатно попасть, нет информации. Тоже отпуск в августе, кажется.

----------


## maru

> Кто у кого по беременности наблюдался в ЖК №4, кто что может рассказать про своих гинекологов? Кто к Щербак ходил или к Никулиной?


Наблюдалась у Щербак. причем специально пошла к ней от своего участкового. Приняла без вопросов. Очень адекватная тетенька. Делала мне рутинные назначения типа витаминов и магния с железом. Пью или нет - не спрашивала. Я не пила. На вопросы мои отвечала.

----------


## Safoshka

Всем привет!!! Вот и случилась моя долгожданная беременность) Предстоит вставать на учет) Звонила в жк№4 спрашивала что Щербак...сказали что к ней нельзя(только к участковому..Участковым гинекологом оказалась Казакевич Елена Владимировна. Кто что может про нее сказать?)Очень интересно почитать отзывы...

----------


## maru

> Всем привет!!! Вот и случилась моя долгожданная беременность) Предстоит вставать на учет) Звонила в жк№4 спрашивала что Щербак...сказали что к ней нельзя(только к участковому..Участковым гинекологом оказалась Казакевич Елена Владимировна. Кто что может про нее сказать?)Очень интересно почитать отзывы...


Вы знаете меня вот участковая не устраивала. Я не звонила никому. Записалась на платный прием к Щербак. Пришла к ней и говорю, мол, беременна хочу к вам на учет стать, участковая не нравится. Она у медсестры спрашивает: возьмем? Та, говорит, ну а че, давай возьмем. Единственное, когда карту беременных или что-то такое похожее оформляешь в регистратуре потом, адрес нужен по участку. Т.е. вы получается не по прописке к другому врачу идете, а по месту проживания типа.)

----------


## polya

Девы, вы не правы на 100%. По беременности вы можете наблюдаться в любой ЖК, у любого врача по вашеу выбору - и там же получить обменную кару. Они за вас деньги получают. Я по прописке вообще к 1 ЖК относилась. Пришла сама в 4, т.к. мне так удобнее. Ну врача на обум выбрала - хотя можно к любому - беременная может выбирать. Все отказы - в писменной форме и к заведующей (до этого обычно не доходит).

----------


## yakudza

Согласна с polya. Просто к хорошим специалистам народу много ломится, у них нагрузка большая, поэтому они просят регистратуру по-возможности сократить наплыв. И их тоже можно понять.

----------


## ВалентинаКозлова

Нам с младшим сыном очень помогла врач со скорой помощи. Орал пацан как резаный полдня, весь вечер и полночи, ни ел, ни спал. На педиатра из поликлиники надежды никакой- придет, посмотрит, слова лишнего из нее не вытащишь. Так вот, доктор со скорой его посмотрела, меня успокоила, к груди правильно приложила, дала кучу советов... Ох, я ей до сих пор благодарна, жаль, не знаю фамилии, но зовут Натальей (фельдшер которая с ней приехала так ее называла), довольно молодая,полненькая. Как поняла, она и в частном порядке к деткам с разными проблемами и болячками тоже ездит. Пыталась здесь найти ее телефон, хочется деток своих у нее наблюдать.Может кто по описанию узнает, подскажите хоть какие ее контакты- на скорую как-то неудобно обращаться)))

----------


## freedom

А чего неудобно? Наоборот! С благодарностью! Их же наверное больше жалобами засыпают...Вот Вы и порадуйте :Wink:  Опять же так вы ее точно найдете, назовите день-врем-адрес-фамилию, я думаю Вам не откажут. Только вряд ли эту информацию можно получить по тел 03...

----------


## Yulia

Доброго всем вечера!
Слышала, что хороший педиатр принимает в центре "СПИД"....
Девочки, подскажите, кто обращался и что-то знает-слышал по детскому врачу в этом центре...а то ищем хорошего, компетентного педиатра в городе (на нашего участкового педиатра совсем надежды нет)

----------


## летняя мама

> Доброго всем вечера!
> 
> Девочки, подскажите, кто обращался и что-то знает-слышал по детскому врачу в этом центре...


Я обращалась. К Никищенко Ольге Васильевне(раньше она там одна была). Внимательна, доброжелательна, лекарства лишний раз "на всякий случай" не назначает, на прививках не настаивает.  Наблюдались первый год жизни ребенка. Ну и потом несколько раз ( стараюсь минимизировать общение с врачами ) Но это был 2008-2009 гг. Что за врач там сейчас , не знаю. 
А со старшим ребенком у Болибок Н.Г. наблюдались.

----------


## freedom

> Я обращалась. К Никищенко Ольге Васильевне(раньше она там одна была). Внимательна, доброжелательна, лекарства лишний раз "на всякий случай" не назначает, на прививках не настаивает.  Наблюдались первый год жизни ребенка. Ну и потом несколько раз ( стараюсь минимизировать общение с врачами ) Но это был 2008-2009 гг. Что за врач там сейчас , не знаю. 
> А со старшим ребенком у Болибок Н.Г. наблюдались.


Вот-вот, наверное она самая! Мы когда ходили на прививку, она нас осматривала 2 раза, очень понравилась, внимательная, все рассказала, телефон дала на случай чего. Это в том году было.

----------


## yakudza

> Вот-вот, наверное она самая! Мы когда ходили на прививку, она нас осматривала 2 раза, очень понравилась, внимательная, все рассказала, телефон дала на случай чего. Это в том году было.


А вы туда на прививку ходили? Обычную по календарю делали или "по индивидуальному плану"?

----------


## freedom

Скорее по индивидуальному, АКДС первую в 9 месяцев.

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки у кого есть контакты Гуслякова Н.П. (зав. урологией из  БСМП)? Очень срочно надо.

----------


## Веснушка

Гусляков хороший... да. можно прям к нему сходить в урологию. телефона к сожалению нет((

----------


## Yulia

Может-быть кто-нибудь имеет успешный опыт в постановке зубных коронок у нас в Калуге ?... Пожалуйста, поделитесь положительными и отрицательными отзывами по врачам-протезистам. К кому стоит обратиться, а кого- за версту не обходить.

----------


## летняя мама

> Может-быть кто-нибудь имеет успешный опыт в постановке зубных коронок у нас в Калуге ?... .


Мне, к сожалению, пришлось столкнуться с этой проблемой после рождения сына((. Обращалась к Бубновой Валерии Олеговне, у неё частный кабинет на Комарова (раньше она хирургом на Тульской работала), сделали быстро, очень аккуратно и качественно, 5 лет ничего не беспокоит, ттт. По цене -не сравнивала с другими клиниками, но вроде приемлемо.Если интересно, поищу телефон.

----------


## yakudza

я делала в областной на Ленина у Подобаева. Осталась недовольна. Во первых зазор большой получился, постоянно теперь забивается (или нельзя коронку вплотную поставить?)
А во-вторых, он ...ммм ведёт себя некорректно. маньяк какой-то

Положительные отзывы тоже послушаю

----------


## Душа

Подскажите пожалуйста хорошего  сосудистого хирурга для ребенка.

----------


## Angioia

Здравствуйте! А знает кто то классического гомеопата в калуге?

----------


## летняя мама

> Здравствуйте! А знает кто то классического гомеопата в калуге?


могу только в Москве посоветовать, годами проверенного.

----------


## Angioia

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, тем более проверенного. А то тут мы уже попали... Обещали классического, а получилось что нет..

----------


## MARY

По поводу всего, что касается лечения зубов, посоветую клинику Стомалим в Обнинске. Неоднократно их снимала, а также пользовалась их услугами. Мне очень нравится. Организация, врачи и результат. У кого есть возможность ездить - обращайтесь, не пожалеете!

----------


## Angioia

Что то я подозреваю срощение половых губ у дочки((( есть у нас в калуге детские гинекологи? Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой?

----------


## летняя мама

> Что то я подозреваю срощение половых губ у дочки((( есть у нас в калуге детские гинекологи? Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой?


В Анненках в центре планирования семьи(детская поликлиника) врач Сорокина (имя не помню) -детский гинеколог. 2 раза к ней обращались(но в более старшем возрасте), мне она показалась внимательной и адекватной. Записаться можно в регистратуре. Но она и без записи принимает, если срочно.

----------


## Angioia

Спасибо большое!

----------


## freedom

Смотрела недавно Комаровского про гигиену девочек, по его мнению это не требует лечения.

----------


## Angioia

> Смотрела недавно Комаровского про гигиену девочек, по его мнению это не требует лечения.


Как раз вчера наткнулась в инете и тоже посмотрела. У дочки часто краснеет пися, на что аллергия никак не удается определить. Первый раз такое было в восемь месяцев, испугались, разделили сами- крови было, криков(((( теперь задумалась после Комаровского- не вмешиваться... И страшно... Но смущает краснота. А писает вроде нормально. Даже и не знаю теперь...((

----------


## летняя мама

> Даже и не знаю теперь...((


Может быть, вульвит? Лучше к врачу, хотя бы просто проконсультироваться.

----------


## freedom

> Как раз вчера наткнулась в инете и тоже посмотрела. У дочки часто краснеет пися, на что аллергия никак не удается определить. Первый раз такое было в восемь месяцев, испугались, разделили сами- крови было, криков(((( теперь задумалась после Комаровского- не вмешиваться... И страшно... Но смущает краснота. А писает вроде нормально. Даже и не знаю теперь...((


Да, если есть сомнения - однозначно лучше к врачу! и поможет если что и успокоит маму :Wink:

----------


## polya

А я могу посоветовать стоматолога Константинову Елену Евгеньевну. Руки - золотые. Раньше у нее кабинет был на Московской (напротив дома правительства), сейчас она переехала на Пухова,23 "Денталия". У нее все новейшее оборудование, материалы. Делает ооооочень хорошо. Но к ней запись - за месяц порой. У них же в штате есть гигиенист: запечатали там фиссуры старшему на 2-х шестерках (очень понравилось отношение и цена - ниже, чем в Смайлике; но берут только коренные зубы чистить и лечить ), ортодонт и т.д. Приятно, что она заинтересована своей работой - старается присутствовать даже на гигиене - если ей важно что-то подсказать для дальнейшего терапевтического лечения. Коронки она, правда, не ставит, у них этим другой врач занимается, но целиком готовит зуб к последующей установке (пролечивать и пломбирует каналы или перелечивает их, подрезание десны - по необходимости) Сама столкнулась с необходимостью постановки коронок на 2 шестерки (точнее там уже стояли коронки 10 лет, но корни были не пролечены; сами коронки просели). Так она мне не только все пролечила, но даже коронки не стали ставить - нарастили на штифт. 
Не сочтите за рекламу. Правда, достойный врач.

----------


## yakudza

> Смотрела недавно Комаровского про гигиену девочек, по его мнению это не требует лечения.


смешно. у нас было сращение - действительно сращение. маленькая дырочка осталась. не лечить было нельзя. Нам разделяли (тупым методом) в КСМ Зудин, кажется. Не могу сказать, плох он или хорош, мы орали, потому как реально больно и неприятно было.
По-любому вмешаться нужно, чтобы не допустить сильного сращения.
Причиной мне назвали слишком частые подмывания (хотя я бы не сказала, что мы часто подмывались...)

----------


## Angioia

> смешно. у нас было сращение - действительно сращение. маленькая дырочка осталась. не лечить было нельзя. Нам разделяли (тупым методом) в КСМ Зудин, кажется. Не могу сказать, плох он или хорош, мы орали, потому как реально больно и неприятно было.
> По-любому вмешаться нужно, чтобы не допустить сильного сращения.
> Причиной мне назвали слишком частые подмывания (хотя я бы не сказала, что мы часто подмывались...)


А сколько вашей дочке тогда было? И кто это КСМ Зудин?

----------


## yakudza

Ей года два было, точно не помню. Клиника семейной медицины, врач Зудин.
Ещё знаю, что в первой консультации есть детский гинеколог, кажется Луценко (женщина). Но опять же не берусь утверждать, где лучше, где хуже. 
Мне кажется с этим справится любой гинеколог,которому позволено работать с детьми. Они есть почти во всех ЖК.

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, где у нас в выходные окулиста можно найти? Про медосмотры (к садику, школе) в одной из поликлиник знаю, но там очереди, и сейчас вирусы кругом. Знаю еще про Анненки, там в корпусе ветеранов окулист,  для взрослых, но  смотрит и  детей.
У малыша сегодня очень сильно начал гноиться и слезится глаз. Только-только переболели всей семьей. И вот не знаю -это вирусный конъюнктивит (у старшего сына глаз 2 недели назад гноился, но тогда вроде ему в садике снегом грязный в глаз попал)   или воспаление слезного канала. Вызвали вечером участкового врача. Хотелось бы проконсультироваться и со специалистом.

----------


## yakudza

Девочки, подскажите, пожалуйста телефон массажистки - Людмилы (кажется) Рома. Спасибо!

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки, подскажите, пожалуйста телефон массажистки - Людмилы (кажется) Рома. Спасибо!


Роман Лариса? 89036969218(если не изменился)

----------


## yakudza

> Роман Лариса? 89036969218(если не изменился)


Спасибо!     ..........

----------


## Гость

Хотела бы предостеречь мамочек, которые посещают детского окулиста в детской поликлинике на Кубяка, а именно, Моисееву! Она без взятия анализов просто залечивает привычными для неё препаратами, а когда они не помогают начинает "динамить" посещениями :" прейдите через неделю и т.д. ещё раз посмотрим..." А ситуация не в принципе не меняется. Не ходите к ней не тратьте своё время и пожалейте детей.

----------


## Мама 3H

Рита,можно и мне контакт детского доктора,очень нужно определиться с диагнозом,в поликлинике не ставят,прочитала на 13 стр ваш комментарий,жду

----------


## Мама 3H

Девочки,посоветуйте хорошего детского доктора,Очень нужно

----------


## Ромашка

После родов замучал...

*Сайт не является площадкой для бесплатной рекламы. Хотите разместить рекламу - напишите в форму обратной связи. Модератор.*

----------


## tyus

Девочки, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хорошего маммолога.

----------


## Юлькина

Здравствуйте! Не знаю поможет ли мой отзыв кому-нибудь. Но хотела поделиться своим впечатлением от гомеопатии. Гомеопатия помогала и не раз. Я на гомеопатии уже 7 лет. Аптечка за это время сформировалась приличная уже. Своего гомеопата нашла не сразу. Много к кому обращалась и в своем родном городе и в другие приходилось обращаться. Был и не удачный опыт, но я понимала, что гомеопатия работает, если в руках профессионала. Через какое-то время нашла доктора. Принимает во многих городах. Сейчас на наблюдении у данного доктора вся моя семья. Ребенок вообще с самого рождения. Было много проблем, но все они стали успешно разрешаться. Наш доктор в гомеопатии уже больше 30 лет. Мы очень довольны. Очень рада, что в нашей стране есть грамотные врачи. Никакая вера здесь не причем. Для себя поняла, что всегда нужно пробовать и никого не слушать. Если для кого-то актуальна рекомендация, могу поделиться контактами доктора.

----------


## ЕкатеринаKatty

> Здравствуйте! Не знаю поможет ли мой отзыв кому-нибудь. Но хотела поделиться своим впечатлением от гомеопатии. Гомеопатия помогала и не раз. Я на гомеопатии уже 7 лет. Аптечка за это время сформировалась приличная уже. Своего гомеопата нашла не сразу. Много к кому обращалась и в своем родном городе и в другие приходилось обращаться. Был и не удачный опыт, но я понимала, что гомеопатия работает, если в руках профессионала. Через какое-то время нашла доктора. Принимает во многих городах. Сейчас на наблюдении у данного доктора вся моя семья. Ребенок вообще с самого рождения. Было много проблем, но все они стали успешно разрешаться. Наш доктор в гомеопатии уже больше 30 лет. Мы очень довольны. Очень рада, что в нашей стране есть грамотные врачи. Никакая вера здесь не причем. Для себя поняла, что всегда нужно пробовать и никого не слушать. Если для кого-то актуальна рекомендация, могу поделиться контактами доктора.


Подскажите мне пожалуйста, контакты доктора-гомеопата! Ищу гомеопата для себя и своего ребенка. Спасибо!

----------


## НаталиО

> Здравствуйте! Не знаю поможет ли мой отзыв кому-нибудь. Но хотела поделиться своим впечатлением от гомеопатии. Гомеопатия помогала и не раз. Я на гомеопатии уже 7 лет. Аптечка за это время сформировалась приличная уже. Своего гомеопата нашла не сразу. Много к кому обращалась и в своем родном городе и в другие приходилось обращаться. Был и не удачный опыт, но я понимала, что гомеопатия работает, если в руках профессионала. Через какое-то время нашла доктора. Принимает во многих городах. Сейчас на наблюдении у данного доктора вся моя семья. Ребенок вообще с самого рождения. Было много проблем, но все они стали успешно разрешаться. Наш доктор в гомеопатии уже больше 30 лет. Мы очень довольны. Очень рада, что в нашей стране есть грамотные врачи. Никакая вера здесь не причем. Для себя поняла, что всегда нужно пробовать и никого не слушать. Если для кого-то актуальна рекомендация, могу поделиться контактами доктора.


И мне тоже напишите контакты вашего гомеопата! Очень актуален поиск гомеопата.

----------


## Юлькина

> Подскажите мне пожалуйста, контакты доктора-гомеопата! Ищу гомеопата для себя и своего ребенка. Спасибо!


Всем ответила в ЛС.

----------


## Земляничка

> Здравствуйте! Не знаю поможет ли мой отзыв кому-нибудь. Но хотела поделиться своим впечатлением от гомеопатии. Гомеопатия помогала и не раз. Я на гомеопатии уже 7 лет. Аптечка за это время сформировалась приличная уже. Своего гомеопата нашла не сразу. Много к кому обращалась и в своем родном городе и в другие приходилось обращаться. Был и не удачный опыт, но я понимала, что гомеопатия работает, если в руках профессионала. Через какое-то время нашла доктора. Принимает во многих городах. Сейчас на наблюдении у данного доктора вся моя семья. Ребенок вообще с самого рождения. Было много проблем, но все они стали успешно разрешаться. Наш доктор в гомеопатии уже больше 30 лет. Мы очень довольны. Очень рада, что в нашей стране есть грамотные врачи. Никакая вера здесь не причем. Для себя поняла, что всегда нужно пробовать и никого не слушать. Если для кого-то актуальна рекомендация, могу поделиться контактами доктора.


Здравствуйте! Юлькина, пришлите мне пожалуйста контакты гомеопата. Благодарю!

----------


## Юлькина

> Здравствуйте! Юлькина, пришлите мне пожалуйста контакты гомеопата. Благодарю!


Ответила вам в ЛС.

----------

